# Response: Katrina vs Haiti Quake



## Dante

Under President Obamals Leadership...Secretary of State Hillary Clinton and Defense Secretary Gates, have cancelled plans and are getting into place to monitor their respective Depts' repsonse to the devastating Quake in Haiti.

Thank gawd for the Haitians that a Democratic led Admin is in office. 

Gawd, only knows what the response would've been under a GOP led Admin..

Think Katrina.


----------



## xotoxi

Isn't it ironic that in both cases, the victims of the natural disaster were creole-speaking blacks?


----------



## txlonghorn

DevNell said:


> Under President Obamals Leadership...Secretary of State Hillary Clinton and Defense Secretary Gates, have cancelled plans and are getting into place to monitor their respective Depts' repsonse to the devastating Quake in Haiti.
> 
> Thank gawd for the Haitians that a Democratic led Admin is in office.
> 
> Gawd, only knows what the response would've been under a GOP led Admin..
> 
> Think Katrina.



Or if the quake had hit New Orleans....


----------



## Dante

sure..I'm making a political issue out of it. Why not? 

Only a fool would not notice the competency and response of the US government and walk away without thinking of the disasterous response during Katrina.


----------



## Article 15

How about ya' wait until the dust settles and all the people who need help get it before everyone starts patting themselves on the back?


----------



## Dante

xotoxi said:


> Isn't it ironic that in both cases, the victims of the natural disaster were creole-speaking blacks?



Maybe God is white after all?

Haiti is the Palestine of the Western Hemisphere. Watch for the gangs and the riots.

I know a few people that were either over there or will be over there. I hope they survive.


----------



## Immanuel

Article 15 said:


> How about ya' wait until the dust settles and all the people who need help get it before everyone starts patting themselves on the back?



So true!

A promise is just a promise.

And a promise from a politician isn't worth the breath it took to speak it.

By the way, how much of our tax dollars (that the government doesn't have) did he promise anyway?

I don't have a problem with sending aid, monetary or otherwise, but where is this aid going to come from?

Immie


----------



## Yurt

this is so fucking stupid

to politicize this disaster like this, especially at this stage

wtf is wrong you?  as if the mayor and governor of LA had absolutely no role or duty....

i'm not getting even getting into this crap

the earthquake is a disaster


----------



## Dante

Article 15 said:


> How about ya' wait until the dust settles and all the people who need help get it before everyone starts patting themselves on the back?


Learn to slow down when you see my posts. Think, then type.

I said response. The results in Haiti will be troubled if only because Haiti is Haiti. Yet funny thing...that didn't stop the Obama admin from acting swifty.

swifty!

Sucks when you have to see a real life comparison before your very eyes...minus the FOX/GOP Spin Machine.

*angry


----------



## WillowTree

Immanuel said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about ya' wait until the dust settles and all the people who need help get it before everyone starts patting themselves on the back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So true!
> 
> A promise is just a promise.
> 
> And a promise from a politician isn't worth the breath it took to speak it.
> 
> By the way, how much of our tax dollars (that the government doesn't have) did he promise anyway?
> 
> I don't have a problem with sending aid, monetary or otherwise, but where is this aid going to come from?
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...





aid for nine million people is a big commitment. but hey! we take care of 12 million illegals what's a few more. we of course borrow more money from China,, til we collapse,, then we say "who is going to help us?" and the world shouts back "nobody."


----------



## Dante

Immanuel said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about ya' wait until the dust settles and all the people who need help get it before everyone starts patting themselves on the back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So true!
> 
> A promise is just a promise.
> 
> And a promise from a politician isn't worth the breath it took to speak it.
> 
> By the way, how much of our tax dollars (that the government doesn't have) did he promise anyway?
> 
> I don't have a problem with sending aid, monetary or otherwise, but where is this aid going to come from?
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...

The response. Remember, the Bush/Cheney Admin was so slow in responding even FOX NEWS people on the ground in New Orleans were angry at the GOP incompetency and seemingly lack of care and compassion.

Haiti is a corrupt and broken place...butwe are talking about helping our fellow man in time of great tragedy.


----------



## Immanuel

WillowTree said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about ya' wait until the dust settles and all the people who need help get it before everyone starts patting themselves on the back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So true!
> 
> A promise is just a promise.
> 
> And a promise from a politician isn't worth the breath it took to speak it.
> 
> By the way, how much of our tax dollars (that the government doesn't have) did he promise anyway?
> 
> I don't have a problem with sending aid, monetary or otherwise, but where is this aid going to come from?
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aid for nine million people is a big commitment. but hey! we take care of 12 million illegals what's a few more. we of course borrow more money from China,, til we collapse,, then we say "who is going to help us?" and the world shouts back "nobody."
Click to expand...


But humanitarian aid is something we should jump at the opportunity to give.

I'm sure that my church will be taking a door offering on Sunday for the Haitian people.  We have a mission church that we support their already.  And I'm sure, that my church's contribution will only be a drop in the bucket as to what is needed.

I'm just not sure that I am comfortable with the aid coming from our empty coffers or worse yet, promising to send something and then not sending anything at all.

Immie


----------



## Article 15

DevNell said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about ya' wait until the dust settles and all the people who need help get it before everyone starts patting themselves on the back?
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to slow down when you see my posts. Think, then type.
> 
> I said response. The results in Haiti will be troubled if only because Haiti is Haiti. Yet funny thing...that didn't stop the Obama admin from acting swifty.
> 
> swifty!
> 
> Sucks when you have to see a real life comparison before your very eyes...minus the FOX/GOP Spin Machine.
> 
> *angry
Click to expand...


I read your post just fine.  You're are just another asshat trying to use this disaster as a platform to take pot shots at your political opposition.  You could give a fuck about all the people that died.  All you care about here is making your side look good and the other bad.  It's sick.


----------



## Immanuel

DevNell said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about ya' wait until the dust settles and all the people who need help get it before everyone starts patting themselves on the back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So true!
> 
> A promise is just a promise.
> 
> And a promise from a politician isn't worth the breath it took to speak it.
> 
> By the way, how much of our tax dollars (that the government doesn't have) did he promise anyway?
> 
> I don't have a problem with sending aid, monetary or otherwise, but where is this aid going to come from?
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The response. Remember, the Bush/Cheney Admin was so slow in responding even FOX NEWS people on the ground in New Orleans were angry at the GOP incompetency and seemingly lack of care and compassion.
> 
> Haiti is a corrupt and broken place...butwe are talking about helping our fellow man in time of great tragedy.
Click to expand...


I don't remember the "Bush/Cheney" response.  I was so sick of the admin by then that I had literally given up caring.

Hopefully, I clarified what I was saying in my last post.

I have no problem with sending aid.  I do have a problem with promising to send aid and then doing nothing.  I also have a problem with promising to send aid and then billing our great great grandchildren for the aid.

Immie


----------



## WillowTree

Immanuel said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> So true!
> 
> A promise is just a promise.
> 
> And a promise from a politician isn't worth the breath it took to speak it.
> 
> By the way, how much of our tax dollars (that the government doesn't have) did he promise anyway?
> 
> I don't have a problem with sending aid, monetary or otherwise, but where is this aid going to come from?
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aid for nine million people is a big commitment. but hey! we take care of 12 million illegals what's a few more. we of course borrow more money from China,, til we collapse,, then we say "who is going to help us?" and the world shouts back "nobody."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But humanitarian aid is something we should jump at the opportunity to give.
> 
> I'm sure that my church will be taking a door offering on Sunday for the Haitian people.  We have a mission church that we support their already.  And I'm sure, that my church's contribution will only be a drop in the bucket as to what is needed.
> 
> I'm just not sure that I am comfortable with the aid coming from our empty coffers or worse yet, promising to send something and then not sending anything at all.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


you are absolutely right, we must send the aid, I'm just telling you we are going to have to borrow it,, 1/2 of every dollar we spend is borrowed from China..


----------



## txlonghorn

DevNell said:


> Under President Obamals Leadership...Secretary of State Hillary Clinton and Defense Secretary Gates, have cancelled plans and are getting into place to monitor their respective Depts' repsonse to the devastating Quake in Haiti.
> 
> Thank gawd for the Haitians that a Democratic led Admin is in office.
> 
> Gawd, only knows what the response would've been under a GOP led Admin..
> 
> Think Katrina.



Well, Mrs. Clinton wasn't really didn't have much on her plate these days anyway.  We've pretty much got a grip on the terror thing...we've kissed and made up with everybody else...so there's not much else to do.  She's probably glad it happened so she'd have something interesting to do.


----------



## Dante

Yurt said:


> this is so fucking stupid


 No. It is you Yurt, who are stupid.



Yurt said:


> to politicize this disaster like this, especially at this stage
> 
> wtf is wrong you?  as if the mayor and governor of LA had absolutely no role or duty....


Your response (just like the Bush/Cheney response) is political. Of course the state and local governments made errors, but the OP (that be me) specifically mentioned the response of the Presidential Team representing each party. 

Rather have a Dem in office come tragey. Too bad a Dem wasn't iin during 911. 

Think competency.



Yurt said:


> i'm not getting even getting into this crap
> 
> the earthquake is a disaster


And Katrina was a disatser as was the response from a self professed Compassionate Conservative who promised to be a Uniter and not a Divider.


----------



## uscitizen

txlonghorn said:


> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under President Obamals Leadership...Secretary of State Hillary Clinton and Defense Secretary Gates, have cancelled plans and are getting into place to monitor their respective Depts' repsonse to the devastating Quake in Haiti.
> 
> Thank gawd for the Haitians that a Democratic led Admin is in office.
> 
> Gawd, only knows what the response would've been under a GOP led Admin..
> 
> Think Katrina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or if the quake had hit New Orleans....
Click to expand...

'

We would be paying $4 for gas again real quick.


----------



## Wry Catcher

xotoxi said:


> Isn't it ironic that in both cases, the victims of the natural disaster were creole-speaking blacks?



No, I don't see the irony, explain why you do.


----------



## Dante

WillowTree said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about ya' wait until the dust settles and all the people who need help get it before everyone starts patting themselves on the back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So true!
> 
> A promise is just a promise.
> 
> And a promise from a politician isn't worth the breath it took to speak it.
> 
> By the way, how much of our tax dollars (that the government doesn't have) did he promise anyway?
> 
> I don't have a problem with sending aid, monetary or otherwise, but where is this aid going to come from?
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aid for nine million people is a big commitment. but hey! we take care of 12 million illegals what's a few more. we of course borrow more money from China,, til we collapse,, then we say "who is going to help us?" and the world shouts back "nobody."
Click to expand...

Another Pathetic Compassionate Conservative Speaks Up.

clap, clap, clap...


----------



## WillowTree

DevNell said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> So true!
> 
> A promise is just a promise.
> 
> And a promise from a politician isn't worth the breath it took to speak it.
> 
> By the way, how much of our tax dollars (that the government doesn't have) did he promise anyway?
> 
> I don't have a problem with sending aid, monetary or otherwise, but where is this aid going to come from?
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aid for nine million people is a big commitment. but hey! we take care of 12 million illegals what's a few more. we of course borrow more money from China,, til we collapse,, then we say "who is going to help us?" and the world shouts back "nobody."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another Pathetic Compassionate Conservative Speaks Up.
> 
> clap, clap, clap...
Click to expand...




yes, we know, you libtards have cornered the market on compassion..


----------



## Dante

Article 15 said:


> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about ya' wait until the dust settles and all the people who need help get it before everyone starts patting themselves on the back?
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to slow down when you see my posts. Think, then type.
> 
> I said response. The results in Haiti will be troubled if only because Haiti is Haiti. Yet funny thing...that didn't stop the Obama admin from acting swifty.
> 
> swifty!
> 
> Sucks when you have to see a real life comparison before your very eyes...minus the FOX/GOP Spin Machine.
> 
> *angry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read your post just fine.  You're are just another asshat trying to use this disaster as a platform to take pot shots at your political opposition.  You could give a fuck about all the people that died.  All you care about here is making your side look good and the other bad.  It's sick.
Click to expand...

Unlike you right wingnut, I have no problem using truth to make political points. I don't need to make things up. 

The comparison is glaring.

As far as caring...you remind me of some asswipe from the Boston Boards who used 'asshat' and fiegned intelligence along with compassion.

sucks having your political opponents show you up so badly.

sucks to be you.

*wink


----------



## potter 58

hey willow , where did the blowhard cowboy stand on that issue, he even mangled his Spanish  worse than his Engiish  while kissing Fox's ass because repuke's love cheap labor


----------



## Article 15

DevNell said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to slow down when you see my posts. Think, then type.
> 
> I said response. The results in Haiti will be troubled if only because Haiti is Haiti. Yet funny thing...that didn't stop the Obama admin from acting swifty.
> 
> swifty!
> 
> Sucks when you have to see a real life comparison before your very eyes...minus the FOX/GOP Spin Machine.
> 
> *angry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read your post just fine.  You're are just another asshat trying to use this disaster as a platform to take pot shots at your political opposition.  You could give a fuck about all the people that died.  All you care about here is making your side look good and the other bad.  It's sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike you right wingnut, I have no problem using truth to make political points. I don't need to make things up.
> 
> The comparison is glaring.
> 
> As far as caring...you remind me of some asswipe from the Boston Boards who used 'asshat' and fiegned intelligence along with compassion.
> 
> sucks having your political opponents show you up so badly.
> 
> sucks to be you.
> 
> *wink
Click to expand...





I'm a right wingnut now


----------



## WillowTree

Article 15 said:


> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read your post just fine.  You're are just another asshat trying to use this disaster as a platform to take pot shots at your political opposition.  You could give a fuck about all the people that died.  All you care about here is making your side look good and the other bad.  It's sick.
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you right wingnut, I have no problem using truth to make political points. I don't need to make things up.
> 
> The comparison is glaring.
> 
> As far as caring...you remind me of some asswipe from the Boston Boards who used 'asshat' and fiegned intelligence along with compassion.
> 
> sucks having your political opponents show you up so badly.
> 
> sucks to be you.
> 
> *wink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a right wingnut now
Click to expand...


  no you are still an asshole!


----------



## Dante

txlonghorn said:


> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under President Obamals Leadership...Secretary of State Hillary Clinton and Defense Secretary Gates, have cancelled plans and are getting into place to monitor their respective Depts' repsonse to the devastating Quake in Haiti.
> 
> Thank gawd for the Haitians that a Democratic led Admin is in office.
> 
> Gawd, only knows what the response would've been under a GOP led Admin..
> 
> Think Katrina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Mrs. Clinton wasn't really didn't have much on her plate these days anyway.  We've pretty much got a grip on the terror thing...we've kissed and made up with everybody else...so there's not much else to do.  She's probably glad it happened so she'd have something interesting to do.
Click to expand...

That kind of comment is what poisons debate in America, but I understand the premise. It is the choice of words describing Clinton's motives that sucks. She spent most her life helping and caring for others...according to those who worked with her at the Children's group and others.


----------



## WillowTree

DevNell said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under President Obamals Leadership...Secretary of State Hillary Clinton and Defense Secretary Gates, have cancelled plans and are getting into place to monitor their respective Depts' repsonse to the devastating Quake in Haiti.
> 
> Thank gawd for the Haitians that a Democratic led Admin is in office.
> 
> Gawd, only knows what the response would've been under a GOP led Admin..
> 
> Think Katrina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Mrs. Clinton wasn't really didn't have much on her plate these days anyway.  We've pretty much got a grip on the terror thing...we've kissed and made up with everybody else...so there's not much else to do.  She's probably glad it happened so she'd have something interesting to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *That kind of comment is what poisons debate in America,* but I understand the premise. It is the choice of words describing Clinton's motives that sucks. She spent most her life helping and caring for others...according to those who worked with her at the Children's group and others.
Click to expand...





that'll be the day that a shitstain like you gets to define what "poisons" debate..


----------



## Dante

WillowTree said:


> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> aid for nine million people is a big commitment. but hey! we take care of 12 million illegals what's a few more. we of course borrow more money from China,, til we collapse,, then we say "who is going to help us?" and the world shouts back "nobody."
> 
> 
> 
> Another Pathetic Compassionate Conservative Speaks Up.
> 
> clap, clap, clap...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, we know, you libtards have cornered the market on compassion..
Click to expand...

I never said that. The facts and the defensiveness of all the wingnuts like you speaks volunes.

sucks to be you


----------



## WillowTree

DevNell said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Pathetic Compassionate Conservative Speaks Up.
> 
> clap, clap, clap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, we know, you libtards have cornered the market on compassion..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said that. The facts and the defensiveness of all the wingnuts like you speaks volunes.
> 
> sucks to be you
Click to expand...




hell boy,, you are the laughingstock of shitstains..


----------



## Dante

...you're  populist prick.





Article 15 said:


> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read your post just fine.  You're are just another asshat trying to use this disaster as a platform to take pot shots at your political opposition.  You could give a fuck about all the people that died.  All you care about here is making your side look good and the other bad.  It's sick.
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you right wingnut, I have no problem using truth to make political points. I don't need to make things up.
> 
> The comparison is glaring.
> 
> As far as caring...you remind me of some asswipe from the Boston Boards who used 'asshat' and fiegned intelligence along with compassion.
> 
> sucks having your political opponents show you up so badly.
> 
> sucks to be you.
> 
> *wink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a right wingnut now
Click to expand...


----------



## Dante

...your photo is in the online dictionary for Bitter Bitch.


WillowTree said:


> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Mrs. Clinton wasn't really didn't have much on her plate these days anyway.  We've pretty much got a grip on the terror thing...we've kissed and made up with everybody else...so there's not much else to do.  She's probably glad it happened so she'd have something interesting to do.
> 
> 
> 
> *That kind of comment is what poisons debate in America,* but I understand the premise. It is the choice of words describing Clinton's motives that sucks. She spent most her life helping and caring for others...according to those who worked with her at the Children's group and others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that'll be the day that a shitstain like you gets to define what "poisons" debate..
Click to expand...

Your problem is you have no depth. You're just too shallow for your own good.


----------



## Wry Catcher

WillowTree said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you right wingnut, I have no problem using truth to make political points. I don't need to make things up.
> 
> The comparison is glaring.
> 
> As far as caring...you remind me of some asswipe from the Boston Boards who used 'asshat' and fiegned intelligence along with compassion.
> 
> sucks having your political opponents show you up so badly.
> 
> sucks to be you.
> 
> *wink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a right wingnut now
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no you are still an asshole!
Click to expand...


FINALLY, a real example of projection.  Take note CFrank and Dudette.


----------



## Father Time

DevNell said:


> sure..I'm making a political issue out of it. Why not?



Because it's not over yet and this really is an inappropriate thing to turn into a Dem vs. Republican squabble that we see all the bloody damn time.


----------



## Avatar4321

WillowTree said:


> you are absolutely right, we must send the aid, I'm just telling you we are going to have to borrow it,, 1/2 of every dollar we spend is borrowed from China..



Or our government could give absolutely nothing and people could give generously from the bottom of their hearts through private charities and Churches and actually benefit the people. Then we wouldnt have to borrow one cent from China.


----------



## Dante

Wry Catcher said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a right wingnut now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no you are still an asshole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FINALLY, a real example of projection.  Take note CFrank and Dudette.
Click to expand...

cute!


----------



## Avatar4321

Now here is an interesting question. Has the adminsitration actually done something or are they just trying to look like they've done something? If they have actually done something to help people, please list what they've done.


----------



## Avatar4321

DevNell said:


> sure..I'm making a political issue out of it. Why not?
> 
> Only a fool would not notice the competency and response of the US government and walk away without thinking of the disasterous response during Katrina.



Because most people would wait until something is actually done before patting themselves on the back for it.


----------



## Dante

Father Time said:


> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure..I'm making a political issue out of it. Why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's not over yet and this really is an inappropriate thing to turn into a Dem vs. Republican squabble that we see all the bloody damn time.
Click to expand...

The response is over. The Obama Admin responded in record time...for foriegners.

Bush/Cheney set a record of sorts...for non response for it's own citizens.

And the squabble is one thing. Stating glaring comparisons may hurt your wingnut camp...but....you guys never had a problem politicizing 911 and everything else.

sucks to be you


----------



## Article 15

Avatar4321 said:


> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure..I'm making a political issue out of it. Why not?
> 
> Only a fool would not notice the competency and response of the US government and walk away without thinking of the disasterous response during Katrina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because most people would wait until something is actually done before patting themselves on the back for it.
Click to expand...


Kind of like how most people would wait until this whole situation was cleared up before trying to play weak ass "gotcha" politics but that didn't stop you from jumping to the defense of your own side in the GITMO thread.  Piss off, douchebag.


----------



## Father Time

DevNell said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure..I'm making a political issue out of it. Why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's not over yet and this really is an inappropriate thing to turn into a Dem vs. Republican squabble that we see all the bloody damn time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The response is over. The Obama Admin responded in record time...for foriegners.
> 
> Bush/Cheney set a record of sorts...for non response for it's own citizens.
> 
> And the squabble is one thing. Stating glaring comparisons may hurt your wingnut camp...but....you guys never had a problem politicizing 911 and everything else.
> 
> sucks to be you
Click to expand...


I've never been in the rightwing camp but since the earthquake just happened a couple days ago don't you think it's a little early? You can at least wait for the bodies to get cold.


----------



## Sidestreamer

Article 15 said:


> How about ya' wait until the dust settles and all the people who need help get it before everyone starts patting themselves on the back?



What Article said.

The ships only started to reach Port Au Prince and I want to hear where this aid's going and how it's working before we start making any political football out of it... unless of course, you want to note that Harry Reid referred to most of these people, and Obama, as "negroes." That's fair game now...


----------



## Avatar4321

Article 15 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure..I'm making a political issue out of it. Why not?
> 
> Only a fool would not notice the competency and response of the US government and walk away without thinking of the disasterous response during Katrina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because most people would wait until something is actually done before patting themselves on the back for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kind of like how most people would wait until this whole situation was cleared up before trying to play weak ass "gotcha" politics but that didn't stop you from jumping to the defense of your own side in the GITMO thread.  Piss off, douchebag.
Click to expand...


Who is playing gotcha anything? You were wrong. I never made any sort of defense of the point, I was simply pointing out that you were wrong and that tehre is one and simply because you dont like it doesnt mean there isnt a point.


----------



## Article 15

Avatar4321 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because most people would wait until something is actually done before patting themselves on the back for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of like how most people would wait until this whole situation was cleared up before trying to play weak ass "gotcha" politics but that didn't stop you from jumping to the defense of your own side in the GITMO thread.  Piss off, douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is playing gotcha anything? You were wrong. I never made any sort of defense of the point, I was simply pointing out that you were wrong and that tehre is one and simply because you dont like it doesnt mean there isnt a point.
Click to expand...


Yeah, you go ahead and hang your hat on that ...


Douche.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

DevNell said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to slow down when you see my posts. Think, then type.
> 
> I said response. The results in Haiti will be troubled if only because Haiti is Haiti. Yet funny thing...that didn't stop the Obama admin from acting swifty.
> 
> swifty!
> 
> Sucks when you have to see a real life comparison before your very eyes...minus the FOX/GOP Spin Machine.
> 
> *angry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read your post just fine.  You're are just another asshat trying to use this disaster as a platform to take pot shots at your political opposition.  You could give a fuck about all the people that died.  All you care about here is making your side look good and the other bad.  It's sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike you right wingnut, I have no problem using truth to make political points. I don't need to make things up.
> 
> The comparison is glaring.
> 
> As far as caring...you remind me of some asswipe from the Boston Boards who used 'asshat' and fiegned intelligence along with compassion.
> 
> sucks having your political opponents show you up so badly.
> 
> sucks to be you.
> 
> *wink
Click to expand...


Ohh Look Article 15 NOW you are a rightwing  nut, When did you join us?


----------



## Article 15

RetiredGySgt said:


> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read your post just fine.  You're are just another asshat trying to use this disaster as a platform to take pot shots at your political opposition.  You could give a fuck about all the people that died.  All you care about here is making your side look good and the other bad.  It's sick.
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you right wingnut, I have no problem using truth to make political points. I don't need to make things up.
> 
> The comparison is glaring.
> 
> As far as caring...you remind me of some asswipe from the Boston Boards who used 'asshat' and fiegned intelligence along with compassion.
> 
> sucks having your political opponents show you up so badly.
> 
> sucks to be you.
> 
> *wink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohh Look Article 15 NOW you are a rightwing  nut, When did you join us?
Click to expand...


A few hours ago.  I'm still waiting for my secret decoder ring to arrive in the mail.


----------



## elvis

Article 15 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you right wingnut, I have no problem using truth to make political points. I don't need to make things up.
> 
> The comparison is glaring.
> 
> As far as caring...you remind me of some asswipe from the Boston Boards who used 'asshat' and fiegned intelligence along with compassion.
> 
> sucks having your political opponents show you up so badly.
> 
> sucks to be you.
> 
> *wink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh Look Article 15 NOW you are a rightwing  nut, When did you join us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A few hours ago.  I'm still waiting for my secret decoder ring to arrive in the mail.
Click to expand...

you have to get a tattoo.


----------



## Article 15

elvis3577 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh Look Article 15 NOW you are a rightwing  nut, When did you join us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few hours ago.  I'm still waiting for my secret decoder ring to arrive in the mail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have to get a tattoo.
Click to expand...


Do I get to pick where?


----------



## SpidermanTuba

xotoxi said:


> Isn't it ironic that in both cases, the victims of the natural disaster were creole-speaking blacks?



Not many creole speakers in New Orleans. More in central south and south west areas of the state. Plenty of Creoles in New Orleans. But they speak English

I can honestly say I'm not sure I've ever even heard someone speak Creole French. I've heard plenty of Cajun French.


----------



## SpidermanTuba

Article 15 said:


> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about ya' wait until the dust settles and all the people who need help get it before everyone starts patting themselves on the back?
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to slow down when you see my posts. Think, then type.
> 
> I said response. The results in Haiti will be troubled if only because Haiti is Haiti. Yet funny thing...that didn't stop the Obama admin from acting swifty.
> 
> swifty!
> 
> Sucks when you have to see a real life comparison before your very eyes...minus the FOX/GOP Spin Machine.
> 
> *angry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read your post just fine.  You're are just another asshat trying to use this disaster as a platform to take pot shots at your political opposition.  You could give a fuck about all the people that died.  All you care about here is making your side look good and the other bad.  It's sick.
Click to expand...




You sound like a whining bitch pussy after its been fucked too hard.


----------



## SpidermanTuba

Father Time said:


> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure..I'm making a political issue out of it. Why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's not over yet and this really is an inappropriate thing to turn into a Dem vs. Republican squabble that we see all the bloody damn time.
Click to expand...



If shit for brains Bush had been working instead of playing his fucking guitar this comparison wouldn't be able to be made. Its hardly the Democrats' fault that George Bush, a Republican, was utterly incompetent in the face of natural disaster and hence will be remembered for his incompetency every time a natural disaster occurs - that's BUSH's fault.


----------



## Article 15

SpidermanTuba said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to slow down when you see my posts. Think, then type.
> 
> I said response. The results in Haiti will be troubled if only because Haiti is Haiti. Yet funny thing...that didn't stop the Obama admin from acting swifty.
> 
> swifty!
> 
> Sucks when you have to see a real life comparison before your very eyes...minus the FOX/GOP Spin Machine.
> 
> *angry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read your post just fine.  You're are just another asshat trying to use this disaster as a platform to take pot shots at your political opposition.  You could give a fuck about all the people that died.  All you care about here is making your side look good and the other bad.  It's sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like a whining bitch pussy after its been fucked too hard.
Click to expand...


Who knew that your dog could be so articulate of you were through with it ...


----------



## PatekPhilippe

DevNell said:


> Under President Obamals Leadership...Secretary of State Hillary Clinton and Defense Secretary Gates, have cancelled plans and are getting into place to monitor their respective Depts' repsonse to the devastating Quake in Haiti.
> 
> Thank gawd for the Haitians that a Democratic led Admin is in office.
> 
> Gawd, only knows what the response would've been under a GOP led Admin..
> 
> Think Katrina.



It would have been exactly the same as the 2 incidents, Hurricane Katrina and the devastating earthquake in Haiti, are NOT COMPARABLE in any way, shape or form.

First, with Katrina there was a MONUMENTAL FAILURE OF LEADERSHIP at the mayoral and State Governor level.  The ENTIRE disaster could have been mitigated had these 2 inept fucking morons acted.  There would have been ZERO DEATHS.  Bush's response AFTER THE FAILURE OF THE 2 INEPT BOOBS was to rely on an incompetent FEMA director and as President he was held accountable.

Second, the earthquake that happened in Haiti was a MASSIVE SUDDEN EVENT.  There wasn't 4 days of warning signs so the Haitian government could evacuate millions of people who are now helpless and homeless.

I'm thankful that I live in a country were we have the means to help out other nations in distress.  It has always been like that here in America.  Our Presidents aren't suppose to govern at the MAYORAL LEVEL AND STATE GOVERNOR LEVEL.  They are suppose to govern at the FEDERAL LEVEL and maintain our relationship with the world community by helping out poorer countries just like we always have.

The problem is with people like you who politicize the deaths of innocent earthquake victims.  Grow up!


----------



## PatekPhilippe

SpidermanTuba said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure..I'm making a political issue out of it. Why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's not over yet and this really is an inappropriate thing to turn into a Dem vs. Republican squabble that we see all the bloody damn time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If shit for brains Bush had been working instead of playing his fucking guitar this comparison wouldn't be able to be made. Its hardly the Democrats' fault that George Bush, a Republican, was utterly incompetent in the face of natural disaster and hence will be remembered for his incompetency every time a natural disaster occurs - that's BUSH's fault.
Click to expand...


Your ignorance is quite revealing.  I notice you don't place a single bit of blame on the people responsible for the deaths of 1200 American citizens.  Nagan and Blanco.


----------



## SpidermanTuba

PatekPhilippe said:


> First, with Katrina there was a MONUMENTAL FAILURE OF LEADERSHIP at the mayoral and State Governor level.



You seem to be missing an entire level of government in your statement.



> The ENTIRE disaster could have been mitigated had these 2 inept fucking morons acted.  *There would have been ZERO DEATHS.[/b[
> *


*

You are seriously stupid. Did you accidentally shoot a nail gun off into your head when you were a kid?




			Bush's response AFTER THE FAILURE OF THE 2 INEPT BOOBS was to rely on an incompetent FEMA director and as President he was held accountable.
		
Click to expand...



Why would he have to rely on an incompetent FEMA director (that he appointed)? Wasn't he the PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES? Are you telling me the PRESIDENT is powerless to do anything himself, but instead is at the whim of his advisors?




			Second, the earthquake that happened in Haiti was a MASSIVE SUDDEN EVENT.  There wasn't 4 days of warning signs so the Haitian government could evacuate millions of people who are now helpless and homeless.
		
Click to expand...


Uhhh, it wasn't known that Katrina was headed for New Orleans till less than THREE days before landfall. It was in fact a tropical storm three days before landfall, and its predicted landfall was the Florida panhandle till Friday afternoon, a mere 2 1/2 days before landfall.





			Our Presidents aren't suppose to govern at the MAYORAL LEVEL AND STATE GOVERNOR LEVEL. They are suppose to govern at the FEDERAL LEVEL and maintain our relationship with the world community by helping out poorer countries just like we always have.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you could elaborate on exactly what the fuck you're talking about.  Does governing at the FEDERAL LEVEL mean total and utter incompetence?






I'm thankful that I live in a country were we have the means to help out other nations in distress.  It has always been like that here in America.  Our Presidents aren't suppose to govern at the MAYORAL LEVEL AND STATE GOVERNOR LEVEL.  They are suppose to govern at the FEDERAL LEVEL and maintain our relationship with the world community by helping out poorer countries just like we always have.

The problem is with people like you who politicize the deaths of innocent earthquake victims.  Grow up![/QUOTE]*


----------



## txlonghorn

Article 15 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you right wingnut, I have no problem using truth to make political points. I don't need to make things up.
> 
> The comparison is glaring.
> 
> As far as caring...you remind me of some asswipe from the Boston Boards who used 'asshat' and fiegned intelligence along with compassion.
> 
> sucks having your political opponents show you up so badly.
> 
> sucks to be you.
> 
> *wink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh Look Article 15 NOW you are a rightwing  nut, When did you join us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A few hours ago.  I'm still waiting for my secret decoder ring to arrive in the mail.
Click to expand...


Hate to burst your bubble on that whole decoder ring deal, but the new government issued units that have been shipping out since January 20th of last year are all duds.  See, back in the day, the decoder rings could decipher racial comments like "problems" actually meant "negroes" but lately, the word "negro" is the furthest thing from a "problem".  Go figure!  Oh yeah!  I almost forgot...the new rings also come with a special practice secret message...

D  R  I  N  K  M  O  R  E  O  V  A  L  T  I  N  E


----------



## PatekPhilippe

SpidermanTuba said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, with Katrina there was a MONUMENTAL FAILURE OF LEADERSHIP at the mayoral and State Governor level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be missing an entire level of government in your statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ENTIRE disaster could have been mitigated had these 2 inept fucking morons acted.  *There would have been ZERO DEATHS.[/b[
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> You are seriously stupid. Did you accidentally shoot a nail gun off into your head when you were a kid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would he have to rely on an incompetent FEMA director (that he appointed)? Wasn't he the PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES? Are you telling me the PRESIDENT is powerless to do anything himself, but instead is at the whim of his advisors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, the earthquake that happened in Haiti was a MASSIVE SUDDEN EVENT.  There wasn't 4 days of warning signs so the Haitian government could evacuate millions of people who are now helpless and homeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhhh, it wasn't known that Katrina was headed for New Orleans till less than THREE days before landfall. It was in fact a tropical storm three days before landfall, and its predicted landfall was the Florida panhandle till Friday afternoon, a mere 2 1/2 days before landfall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Presidents aren't suppose to govern at the MAYORAL LEVEL AND STATE GOVERNOR LEVEL. They are suppose to govern at the FEDERAL LEVEL and maintain our relationship with the world community by helping out poorer countries just like we always have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you could elaborate on exactly what the fuck you're talking about.  Does governing at the FEDERAL LEVEL mean total and utter incompetence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thankful that I live in a country were we have the means to help out other nations in distress.  It has always been like that here in America.  Our Presidents aren't suppose to govern at the MAYORAL LEVEL AND STATE GOVERNOR LEVEL.  They are suppose to govern at the FEDERAL LEVEL and maintain our relationship with the world community by helping out poorer countries just like we always have.
> 
> The problem is with people like you who politicize the deaths of innocent earthquake victims.  Grow up!*
Click to expand...

*[/QUOTE]

Notice how this incompetent debater attempts to counter my factual statements with a personal attack.  It's typical of the left to behave in this manner....simular to school children who have been told to stop eating the paper mache` paste or sniffing the airplane glue.  I guess the side effects are quite telling as evidenced by this "Spiderman Tuba's" response.

Question.  How old are you? 12, 13?  That's about where I place your communication skills.*


----------



## SpidermanTuba

PatekPhilippe said:


> Notice how this incompetent debater attempts to counter my factual statements with a personal attack.




ROTFLMAO - you actually think the following qualifies as a "factual statement" ? Really? Seriously? 


"The ENTIRE disaster could have been mitigated had these 2 inept fucking morons acted. *There would have been ZERO DEATHS.*" PatekPhilippe

Really? 



Sorry Patek, if you think Katrina could have rolled through NOLA and the north shore with ZERO deaths just because 2 people "act" - then you're an idiot. If you further consider your ridiculous claim to be a "factual statement" rather than just your idiotic opinion, then you are not only an idiot, but brain dead.


----------



## txlonghorn

SpidermanTuba said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, with Katrina there was a MONUMENTAL FAILURE OF LEADERSHIP at the mayoral and State Governor level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be missing an entire level of government in your statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ENTIRE disaster could have been mitigated had these 2 inept fucking morons acted.  *There would have been ZERO DEATHS.[/b[
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> You are seriously stupid. Did you accidentally shoot a nail gun off into your head when you were a kid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would he have to rely on an incompetent FEMA director (that he appointed)? Wasn't he the PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES? Are you telling me the PRESIDENT is powerless to do anything himself, but instead is at the whim of his advisors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, the earthquake that happened in Haiti was a MASSIVE SUDDEN EVENT.  There wasn't 4 days of warning signs so the Haitian government could evacuate millions of people who are now helpless and homeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhhh, it wasn't known that Katrina was headed for New Orleans till less than THREE days before landfall. It was in fact a tropical storm three days before landfall, and its predicted landfall was the Florida panhandle till Friday afternoon, a mere 2 1/2 days before landfall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Presidents aren't suppose to govern at the MAYORAL LEVEL AND STATE GOVERNOR LEVEL. They are suppose to govern at the FEDERAL LEVEL and maintain our relationship with the world community by helping out poorer countries just like we always have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you could elaborate on exactly what the fuck you're talking about.  Does governing at the FEDERAL LEVEL mean total and utter incompetence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thankful that I live in a country were we have the means to help out other nations in distress.  It has always been like that here in America.  Our Presidents aren't suppose to govern at the MAYORAL LEVEL AND STATE GOVERNOR LEVEL.  They are suppose to govern at the FEDERAL LEVEL and maintain our relationship with the world community by helping out poorer countries just like we always have.
> 
> The problem is with people like you who politicize the deaths of innocent earthquake victims.  Grow up!*
Click to expand...

*[/QUOTE]




			Uhhh, it wasn't known that Katrina was headed for New Orleans till less than THREE days before landfall. It was in fact a tropical storm three days before landfall, and its predicted landfall was the Florida panhandle till Friday afternoon, a mere 2 1/2 days before landfall.
		
Click to expand...


Now wait just a gosh darn minute!!!  You know good and well that they knew right where Katrina was gonna hit for weeks before it ever developed.  Don't you remember?  Bush not only was bright enough to create a cat 5 hurricane, he was also able to steer it towards N.O.  He was off by just a smidge...but hell, close is good enough when you're talking about horseshoes, handgrenades, nukes or hurricanes.  But what was REALLY brilliant was his ability to keep all those people right there in the Big Easy until he could blow the levees!  That was one crafty dude....No wonder he was so damn cocky!*


----------



## SpidermanTuba

txlonghorn said:


> But what was REALLY brilliant was his ability to keep all those people right there in the Big Easy until he could blow the levees!




Actually, what was REALLY brilliant is the WICKED ass guitar solo Bush played to help ROCK Katrina victims through their bad times.











Seems the best way to keep from letting on your an incompetent moron during a disaster is to do NOTHING.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

SpidermanTuba said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how this incompetent debater attempts to counter my factual statements with a personal attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFLMAO - you actually think the following qualifies as a "factual statement" ? Really? Seriously?
> 
> 
> "The ENTIRE disaster could have been mitigated had these 2 inept fucking morons acted. *There would have been ZERO DEATHS.*" PatekPhilippe
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Patek, if you think Katrina could have rolled through NOLA and the north shore with ZERO deaths just because 2 people "act" - then you're an idiot. If you further consider your ridiculous claim to be a "factual statement" rather than just your idiotic opinion, then you are not only an idiot, but brain dead.
Click to expand...


Once again your ignorance is showing....you see...they had this thing called AN EVACUATION PLAN that they NEVER PUT INTO ACTION until Bush called Blanco and literally ordered her to evacuate...but by then the cities DISASTER PREPAREDNESS PLAN WAS EXPOSED FOR THE JOKE IT WAS....Nagin FAILED, Blanco FAILED...yet in your supreme dishonesty you give them a pass for no other reason than they are Democrats.

You're pathetic.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

SpidermanTuba said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> But what was REALLY brilliant was his ability to keep all those people right there in the Big Easy until he could blow the levees!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what was REALLY brilliant is the WICKED ass guitar solo Bush played to help ROCK Katrina victims through their bad times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems the best way to keep from letting on your an incompetent moron during a disaster is to do NOTHING.
Click to expand...


Thankyou for confirming to all of the other board members here that you are in fact an ignorant 12 year old brat with Adobe Photoshop on your computer.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

SpidermanTuba said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how this incompetent debater attempts to counter my factual statements with a personal attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFLMAO - you actually think the following qualifies as a "factual statement" ? Really? Seriously?
> 
> 
> "The ENTIRE disaster could have been mitigated had these 2 inept fucking morons acted. *There would have been ZERO DEATHS.*" PatekPhilippe
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Patek, if you think Katrina could have rolled through NOLA and the north shore with ZERO deaths just because 2 people "act" - then you're an idiot. If you further consider your ridiculous claim to be a "factual statement" rather than just your idiotic opinion, then you are not only an idiot, but brain dead.
Click to expand...


Once again your ignorance is displayed for all to see.

You see kid...it's like this.  You have different levels of government and they are supposed to be prepared for just about any disaster that should befall their city or state...whatever.

When the city mayor orders the city to be evacuated...he just acted.  You got that skippy?  One person just set the wheels in motion and the MANY HUNDREDS OF PEOPLE WHO WORK FOR HIM BEGIN EVACUATING THE CITY AS PER THE CITIY'S DISASTER PREPAREDNESS PLAN.  If he doesn't act in a timely manner the STATE GOVERNOR WHO IS HIS BOSS steps in and ACTS!!!  You see the picture forming now kid?

Now...once you get into junior high and take a Civics course or 2...you will understand what the adults are discussing here.


----------



## Old Rocks

WillowTree said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about ya' wait until the dust settles and all the people who need help get it before everyone starts patting themselves on the back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So true!
> 
> A promise is just a promise.
> 
> And a promise from a politician isn't worth the breath it took to speak it.
> 
> By the way, how much of our tax dollars (that the government doesn't have) did he promise anyway?
> 
> I don't have a problem with sending aid, monetary or otherwise, but where is this aid going to come from?
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aid for nine million people is a big commitment. but hey! we take care of 12 million illegals what's a few more. we of course borrow more money from China,, til we collapse,, then we say "who is going to help us?" and the world shouts back "nobody."
Click to expand...


*Ah, poor little rich me. There were nations from all over the world that lined up to help after Katrina. Bush rejected most of the help.*

Foreign governments line up to help after Katrina - Democratic Underground

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - More than 20 countries, from allies Germany and Japan to prickly Venezuela and poor Honduras, have offered to help the United States cope with the aftermath of Hurricane Katrina.

Accustomed to being a rich donor rather than on the receiving end of charity, the United States initially seemed reticent about accepting foreign aid, but later said it would take up any offers. The hurricane devastated New Orleans and other parts of the U.S. Gulf Coast, killing hundreds and possibly thousands.

"Anything that can be of help to alleviate the tragic situation of the area affected by Hurricane Katrina will be accepted," said U.S. State Department spokesman Sean McCormack.

The United Nations offered to help coordinate international relief efforts for the United States.

"The sheer size of this emergency makes it possible that we can supplement the American response with supplies from other countries, or with experience we have gained in other relief operations," U.N. Secretary-General Kofi Annan said in a statement.

Earlier, President George W. Bush said in a television interview that the United States could take care of itself.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Old Rocks said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> So true!
> 
> A promise is just a promise.
> 
> And a promise from a politician isn't worth the breath it took to speak it.
> 
> By the way, how much of our tax dollars (that the government doesn't have) did he promise anyway?
> 
> I don't have a problem with sending aid, monetary or otherwise, but where is this aid going to come from?
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aid for nine million people is a big commitment. but hey! we take care of 12 million illegals what's a few more. we of course borrow more money from China,, til we collapse,, then we say "who is going to help us?" and the world shouts back "nobody."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Ah, poor little rich me. There were nations from all over the world that lined up to help after Katrina. Bush rejected most of the help.*
> 
> Foreign governments line up to help after Katrina - Democratic Underground
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - More than 20 countries, from allies Germany and Japan to prickly Venezuela and poor Honduras, have offered to help the United States cope with the aftermath of Hurricane Katrina.
> 
> Accustomed to being a rich donor rather than on the receiving end of charity, the United States initially seemed reticent about accepting foreign aid, but later said it would take up any offers. The hurricane devastated New Orleans and other parts of the U.S. Gulf Coast, killing hundreds and possibly thousands.
> 
> "Anything that can be of help to alleviate the tragic situation of the area affected by Hurricane Katrina will be accepted," said U.S. State Department spokesman Sean McCormack.
> 
> The United Nations offered to help coordinate international relief efforts for the United States.
> 
> "The sheer size of this emergency makes it possible that we can supplement the American response with supplies from other countries, or with experience we have gained in other relief operations," U.N. Secretary-General Kofi Annan said in a statement.
> 
> Earlier, President George W. Bush said in a television interview that the United States could take care of itself.
Click to expand...


Too funny...first you use the DUh as a legitimate source and then you make up an out and out LIE!!!!

Show us where it says Bush REJECTED most of the aid.


----------



## elvis

PatekPhilippe said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> aid for nine million people is a big commitment. but hey! we take care of 12 million illegals what's a few more. we of course borrow more money from China,, til we collapse,, then we say "who is going to help us?" and the world shouts back "nobody."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ah, poor little rich me. There were nations from all over the world that lined up to help after Katrina. Bush rejected most of the help.*
> 
> Foreign governments line up to help after Katrina - Democratic Underground
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - More than 20 countries, from allies Germany and Japan to prickly Venezuela and poor Honduras, have offered to help the United States cope with the aftermath of Hurricane Katrina.
> 
> Accustomed to being a rich donor rather than on the receiving end of charity, the United States initially seemed reticent about accepting foreign aid, but later said it would take up any offers. The hurricane devastated New Orleans and other parts of the U.S. Gulf Coast, killing hundreds and possibly thousands.
> 
> "Anything that can be of help to alleviate the tragic situation of the area affected by Hurricane Katrina will be accepted," said U.S. State Department spokesman Sean McCormack.
> 
> The United Nations offered to help coordinate international relief efforts for the United States.
> 
> "The sheer size of this emergency makes it possible that we can supplement the American response with supplies from other countries, or with experience we have gained in other relief operations," U.N. Secretary-General Kofi Annan said in a statement.
> 
> Earlier, President George W. Bush said in a television interview that the United States could take care of itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too funny...first you use the DUh as a legitimate source and then you make up an out and out LIE!!!!
> 
> Show us where it says Bush REJECTED most of the aid.
Click to expand...


Uncle Al told him to say that.


----------



## MajikMyst

First I want to say that I belive it is pathetic that we are here arguing about the responses of two presidents and two natural disasters.. I have been in an earthquake and it is a very scary thing.. People here in Seattle live with that fear everyday.. 

But.. 

There is no comparison.. Bush was playing his guitar when Katrina rolled in at a birthday party in California.. And Condoleezza Rice was spotted doing some shoe shopping in New York just days after Katrina hit.. Katrina was an event we had warning for.. We all watched on Television roll in over the last 2 or 3 weeks.. There is no excuse for the lack of response for Katrina.. We should have mobilized everything in the weeks before it came ashore.. We had a hospital ship stationed in the gulf.. We should have actually used it.. We should have had a fleet of helicoptors on standby to pluck people off their houses.. We should have tons and tons of food and water ready and waiting for the day after the storm.. We should have had the military on standby as well to move in and resptore order and help with rescue. None of this was done.. Although I do believe the hospital ship was used after the state complained about not using it.. I could be wrong.. 

We had no advanced warning for the earthquake.. And yet, less than 24 hours, aid is already streaming into Haiti from the U.S. 

I am sorry, but I am going to call it like it is.. Katrina and the lack of response to it will forever be a black mark on the republican party.. I can only imagine the response or lack there of if Bush was still in office..


----------



## PatekPhilippe

MajikMyst said:


> First I want to say that I belive it is pathetic that we are here arguing about the responses of two presidents and two natural disasters.. I have been in an earthquake and it is a very scary thing.. People here in Seattle live with that fear everyday..
> 
> But..
> 
> There is no comparison.. Bush was playing his guitar when Katrina rolled in at a birthday party in California.. And Condoleezza Rice was spotted doing some shoe shopping in New York just days after Katrina hit.. Katrina was an event we had warning for.. We all watched on Television roll in over the last 2 or 3 weeks.. There is no excuse for the lack of response for Katrina.. We should have mobilized everything in the weeks before it came ashore.. We had a hospital ship stationed in the gulf.. We should have actually used it.. We should have had a fleet of helicoptors on standby to pluck people off their houses.. We should have tons and tons of food and water ready and waiting for the day after the storm.. We should have had the military on standby as well to move in and resptore order and help with rescue. None of this was done.. Although I do believe the hospital ship was used after the state complained about not using it.. I could be wrong..
> 
> We had no advanced warning for the earthquake.. And yet, less than 24 hours, aid is already streaming into Haiti from the U.S.
> 
> I am sorry, but I am going to call it like it is.. Katrina and the lack of response to it will forever be a black mark on the republican party.. I can only imagine the response or lack there of if Bush was still in office..



Another one blinded by partisan tomfoolery.  You know goddam good and well it was up to Nagin and Blanco to enact their disaster plan but they FAILED...yet you blame Bush....you're pathetic.  This is a stain on Louisianna's reputation....and their inept politicians.  Come out of that majik myst your living in and open your eyes to reality.


----------



## ba1614

MajikMyst said:


> First I want to say that I belive it is pathetic that we are here arguing about the responses of two presidents and two natural disasters.. I have been in an earthquake and it is a very scary thing.. People here in Seattle live with that fear everyday..
> 
> But..
> 
> There is no comparison.. Bush was playing his guitar when Katrina rolled in at a birthday party in California.. And Condoleezza Rice was spotted doing some shoe shopping in New York just days after Katrina hit.. Katrina was an event we had warning for.. We all watched on Television roll in over the last 2 or 3 weeks.. There is no excuse for the lack of response for Katrina.. We should have mobilized everything in the weeks before it came ashore.. We had a hospital ship stationed in the gulf.. We should have actually used it.. We should have had a fleet of helicoptors on standby to pluck people off their houses.. We should have tons and tons of food and water ready and waiting for the day after the storm.. We should have had the military on standby as well to move in and resptore order and help with rescue. None of this was done.. Although I do believe the hospital ship was used after the state complained about not using it.. I could be wrong..
> 
> We had no advanced warning for the earthquake.. And yet, less than 24 hours, aid is already streaming into Haiti from the U.S.
> 
> I am sorry, but I am going to call it like it is.. Katrina and the lack of response to it will forever be a black mark on the republican party.. I can only imagine the response or lack there of if Bush was still in office..



 haha, how typical is that?! "First I want to say that I belive it is pathetic that we are here arguing about the responses of two presidents and two natural disasters.", then go on to do what is "pathetic"! 
 Fuckin' hypocrite!


----------



## MajikMyst

PatekPhilippe said:


> MajikMyst said:
> 
> 
> 
> First I want to say that I belive it is pathetic that we are here arguing about the responses of two presidents and two natural disasters.. I have been in an earthquake and it is a very scary thing.. People here in Seattle live with that fear everyday..
> 
> But..
> 
> There is no comparison.. Bush was playing his guitar when Katrina rolled in at a birthday party in California.. And Condoleezza Rice was spotted doing some shoe shopping in New York just days after Katrina hit.. Katrina was an event we had warning for.. We all watched on Television roll in over the last 2 or 3 weeks.. There is no excuse for the lack of response for Katrina.. We should have mobilized everything in the weeks before it came ashore.. We had a hospital ship stationed in the gulf.. We should have actually used it.. We should have had a fleet of helicoptors on standby to pluck people off their houses.. We should have tons and tons of food and water ready and waiting for the day after the storm.. We should have had the military on standby as well to move in and resptore order and help with rescue. None of this was done.. Although I do believe the hospital ship was used after the state complained about not using it.. I could be wrong..
> 
> We had no advanced warning for the earthquake.. And yet, less than 24 hours, aid is already streaming into Haiti from the U.S.
> 
> I am sorry, but I am going to call it like it is.. Katrina and the lack of response to it will forever be a black mark on the republican party.. I can only imagine the response or lack there of if Bush was still in office..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one blinded by partisan tomfoolery.  You know goddam good and well it was up to Nagin and Blanco to enact their disaster plan but they FAILED...yet you blame Bush....you're pathetic.  This is a stain on Louisianna's reputation....and their inept politicians.  Come out of that majik myst your living in and open your eyes to reality.
Click to expand...


Ummm.. Nagin and Blanco aren't taking the hits for it politically.. Bush is.. And a disaster of that magnitude.. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to know that federal help would be needed..


----------



## MajikMyst

ba1614 said:


> MajikMyst said:
> 
> 
> 
> First I want to say that I belive it is pathetic that we are here arguing about the responses of two presidents and two natural disasters.. I have been in an earthquake and it is a very scary thing.. People here in Seattle live with that fear everyday..
> 
> But..
> 
> There is no comparison.. Bush was playing his guitar when Katrina rolled in at a birthday party in California.. And Condoleezza Rice was spotted doing some shoe shopping in New York just days after Katrina hit.. Katrina was an event we had warning for.. We all watched on Television roll in over the last 2 or 3 weeks.. There is no excuse for the lack of response for Katrina.. We should have mobilized everything in the weeks before it came ashore.. We had a hospital ship stationed in the gulf.. We should have actually used it.. We should have had a fleet of helicoptors on standby to pluck people off their houses.. We should have tons and tons of food and water ready and waiting for the day after the storm.. We should have had the military on standby as well to move in and resptore order and help with rescue. None of this was done.. Although I do believe the hospital ship was used after the state complained about not using it.. I could be wrong..
> 
> We had no advanced warning for the earthquake.. And yet, less than 24 hours, aid is already streaming into Haiti from the U.S.
> 
> I am sorry, but I am going to call it like it is.. Katrina and the lack of response to it will forever be a black mark on the republican party.. I can only imagine the response or lack there of if Bush was still in office..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha, how typical is that?! "First I want to say that I belive it is pathetic that we are here arguing about the responses of two presidents and two natural disasters.", then go on to do what is "pathetic"!
> Fuckin' hypocrite!
Click to expand...


Hmmm... Did you not see the 'But' in my post.. I am also quite certian that someone as dumb as you has said something about something and done it anyways.. It is called the fun of the forums.. Now the real question is?? Did you understand my points or are you to busy making yourself look like an ass??


----------



## ba1614

MajikMyst said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MajikMyst said:
> 
> 
> 
> First I want to say that I belive it is pathetic that we are here arguing about the responses of two presidents and two natural disasters.. I have been in an earthquake and it is a very scary thing.. People here in Seattle live with that fear everyday..
> 
> But..
> 
> There is no comparison.. Bush was playing his guitar when Katrina rolled in at a birthday party in California.. And Condoleezza Rice was spotted doing some shoe shopping in New York just days after Katrina hit.. Katrina was an event we had warning for.. We all watched on Television roll in over the last 2 or 3 weeks.. There is no excuse for the lack of response for Katrina.. We should have mobilized everything in the weeks before it came ashore.. We had a hospital ship stationed in the gulf.. We should have actually used it.. We should have had a fleet of helicoptors on standby to pluck people off their houses.. We should have tons and tons of food and water ready and waiting for the day after the storm.. We should have had the military on standby as well to move in and resptore order and help with rescue. None of this was done.. Although I do believe the hospital ship was used after the state complained about not using it.. I could be wrong..
> 
> We had no advanced warning for the earthquake.. And yet, less than 24 hours, aid is already streaming into Haiti from the U.S.
> 
> I am sorry, but I am going to call it like it is.. Katrina and the lack of response to it will forever be a black mark on the republican party.. I can only imagine the response or lack there of if Bush was still in office..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha, how typical is that?! "First I want to say that I belive it is pathetic that we are here arguing about the responses of two presidents and two natural disasters.", then go on to do what is "pathetic"!
> Fuckin' hypocrite!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm... Did you not see the 'But' in my post.. I am also quite certian that someone as dumb as you has said something about something and done it anyways.. It is called the fun of the forums.. Now the real question is?? Did you understand my points or are you to busy making yourself look like an ass??
Click to expand...


 Jackass, including the "but" is what makes you a hypocrite, and you're the hypocrite, not me, unless you can show me as such.
No, I don't care to comment on your "points" because it is sick to politicize this, at this time.


----------



## MajikMyst

ba1614 said:


> MajikMyst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha, how typical is that?! "First I want to say that I belive it is pathetic that we are here arguing about the responses of two presidents and two natural disasters.", then go on to do what is "pathetic"!
> Fuckin' hypocrite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... Did you not see the 'But' in my post.. I am also quite certian that someone as dumb as you has said something about something and done it anyways.. It is called the fun of the forums.. Now the real question is?? Did you understand my points or are you to busy making yourself look like an ass??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jackass, including the "but" is what makes you a hypocrite, and you're the hypocrite, not me, unless you can show me as such.
> No, I don't care to comment on your "points" because it is sick to politicize this, at this time.
Click to expand...


Oh??? Which you have done in an earlier post in this thread.. Hmmm... Sorry.. Can't help it.. Hypocrite!!


----------



## mudwhistle

DevNell said:


> sure..I'm making a political issue out of it. Why not?
> 
> Only a fool would not notice the competency and response of the US government and walk away without thinking of the disasterous response during Katrina.



He gave a speech.....WOW...he's really doing something!!!!!


This afternoon he's gonna be working on his health care plan.....
FOXNews.com - Obama to Urge Dems to Yield on Key Health Issues

I see no proof he's hot on this Haiti thing....do you?


----------



## ba1614

MajikMyst said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MajikMyst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... Did you not see the 'But' in my post.. I am also quite certian that someone as dumb as you has said something about something and done it anyways.. It is called the fun of the forums.. Now the real question is?? Did you understand my points or are you to busy making yourself look like an ass??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackass, including the "but" is what makes you a hypocrite, and you're the hypocrite, not me, unless you can show me as such.
> No, I don't care to comment on your "points" because it is sick to politicize this, at this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh??? Which you have done in an earlier post in this thread.. Hmmm... Sorry.. Can't help it.. Hypocrite!!
Click to expand...


 Where did I say anything hypocritical "earlier in this thread"?


----------



## MajikMyst

ba1614 said:


> MajikMyst said:
> 
> 
> 
> First I want to say that I belive it is pathetic that we are here arguing about the responses of two presidents and two natural disasters.. I have been in an earthquake and it is a very scary thing.. People here in Seattle live with that fear everyday..
> 
> But..
> 
> There is no comparison.. Bush was playing his guitar when Katrina rolled in at a birthday party in California.. And Condoleezza Rice was spotted doing some shoe shopping in New York just days after Katrina hit.. Katrina was an event we had warning for.. We all watched on Television roll in over the last 2 or 3 weeks.. There is no excuse for the lack of response for Katrina.. We should have mobilized everything in the weeks before it came ashore.. We had a hospital ship stationed in the gulf.. We should have actually used it.. We should have had a fleet of helicoptors on standby to pluck people off their houses.. We should have tons and tons of food and water ready and waiting for the day after the storm.. We should have had the military on standby as well to move in and resptore order and help with rescue. None of this was done.. Although I do believe the hospital ship was used after the state complained about not using it.. I could be wrong..
> 
> We had no advanced warning for the earthquake.. And yet, less than 24 hours, aid is already streaming into Haiti from the U.S.
> 
> I am sorry, but I am going to call it like it is.. Katrina and the lack of response to it will forever be a black mark on the republican party.. I can only imagine the response or lack there of if Bush was still in office..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha, how typical is that?! "First I want to say that I belive it is pathetic that we are here arguing about the responses of two presidents and two natural disasters.", then go on to do what is "pathetic"!
> Fuckin' hypocrite!
Click to expand...


Blamo!!

See what you don't realize, is that I am fully aware of the hypocrisy of my post.. Hence the 'But' that you ignored.. But you calling me out like a little child like you did was an attempt to gain politicak points by making me look bad.. The 'But' was there so there was nothing to say.. I knew what I was doing and chose to do it anyways.. You pointing it out was retarded and hypicritical in it's own right.. 

Of course I know you aren't going to understand this.. But when someone makes it obviouse that they are against doing something and then does it anyways.. There is no need to call them out.. As I said.. You make yourself look like a fool..


----------



## rightwinger

DevNell said:


> Under President Obamals Leadership...Secretary of State Hillary Clinton and Defense Secretary Gates, have cancelled plans and are getting into place to monitor their respective Depts' repsonse to the devastating Quake in Haiti.
> 
> Thank gawd for the Haitians that a Democratic led Admin is in office.
> 
> Gawd, only knows what the response would've been under a GOP led Admin..
> 
> Think Katrina.



Bush would still be arguing the diplomatic roles and who is responsible for what. He would wait until the Haitian government formally asked for help.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

MajikMyst said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MajikMyst said:
> 
> 
> 
> First I want to say that I belive it is pathetic that we are here arguing about the responses of two presidents and two natural disasters.. I have been in an earthquake and it is a very scary thing.. People here in Seattle live with that fear everyday..
> 
> But..
> 
> There is no comparison.. Bush was playing his guitar when Katrina rolled in at a birthday party in California.. And Condoleezza Rice was spotted doing some shoe shopping in New York just days after Katrina hit.. Katrina was an event we had warning for.. We all watched on Television roll in over the last 2 or 3 weeks.. There is no excuse for the lack of response for Katrina.. We should have mobilized everything in the weeks before it came ashore.. We had a hospital ship stationed in the gulf.. We should have actually used it.. We should have had a fleet of helicoptors on standby to pluck people off their houses.. We should have tons and tons of food and water ready and waiting for the day after the storm.. We should have had the military on standby as well to move in and resptore order and help with rescue. None of this was done.. Although I do believe the hospital ship was used after the state complained about not using it.. I could be wrong..
> 
> We had no advanced warning for the earthquake.. And yet, less than 24 hours, aid is already streaming into Haiti from the U.S.
> 
> I am sorry, but I am going to call it like it is.. Katrina and the lack of response to it will forever be a black mark on the republican party.. I can only imagine the response or lack there of if Bush was still in office..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one blinded by partisan tomfoolery.  You know goddam good and well it was up to Nagin and Blanco to enact their disaster plan but they FAILED...yet you blame Bush....you're pathetic.  This is a stain on Louisianna's reputation....and their inept politicians.  Come out of that majik myst your living in and open your eyes to reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummm.. *Nagin and Blanco aren't taking the hits for it politically*.. Bush is.. And a disaster of that magnitude.. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to know that federal help would be needed..
Click to expand...


ha ha ha ha ha ha ha...so that excuses their complete failure to their citizens and partial responsibility for the deaths of 1200 Americans???????!!!

Check in to the lunatic asylum immediately.  You're NUTS!!!!!


----------



## tigerbob

DevNell said:


> sure..I'm making a political issue out of it. Why not?
> 
> Only a fool would not notice the competency and response of the US government and walk away without thinking of the disasterous response during Katrina.



Only a fool would think that the GOP would have learned nothing from public perceptions of inadequacy regarding the Bush administration's response to a natural disaster.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

MajikMyst said:


> See what you don't realize, is that I am fully aware of the hypocrisy of my post.... I knew what I was doing and chose to do it anyways....
> 
> Of course I know you aren't going to understand this.. But when someone makes it obviouse that they are against doing something and then does it anyways..



Like I said...you're a fricken psycho!!!  Look at this rambling gibberish!!!!!  This is the post of an immature little girl who just got a time out from mommy for not cleaning up her Barbie dolls!!!!!


----------



## Claudette

Article 15 said:


> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about ya' wait until the dust settles and all the people who need help get it before everyone starts patting themselves on the back?
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to slow down when you see my posts. Think, then type.
> 
> I said response. The results in Haiti will be troubled if only because Haiti is Haiti. Yet funny thing...that didn't stop the Obama admin from acting swifty.
> 
> swifty!
> 
> Sucks when you have to see a real life comparison before your very eyes...minus the FOX/GOP Spin Machine.
> 
> *angry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read your post just fine.  You're are just another asshat trying to use this disaster as a platform to take pot shots at your political opposition.  You could give a fuck about all the people that died.  All you care about here is making your side look good and the other bad.  It's sick.
Click to expand...


YOur so right. 

Katrina was a disaster and the Feds were slow to assist but a lot of the blame lies with the idiots who put those folks in the Dome and the idiot who was Gov at the time. The locals did nothing to aid their own people. Can't blame the Feds for the whole thing. 

I'm glad the Prez responded so quickly to Haiti. I think he learned, as we all did, a valuable lesson in politics from Katrina.


----------



## WillowTree

So what's being reported this morning on MSNBC is that all the help has rushed to Haiti and are at the ready,, but just like Katrina,, they are having difficulty actually reaching the victims.. time passes..


----------



## WillowTree

Article 15 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure..I'm making a political issue out of it. Why not?
> 
> Only a fool would not notice the competency and response of the US government and walk away without thinking of the disasterous response during Katrina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because most people would wait until something is actually done before patting themselves on the back for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kind of like how most people would wait until this whole situation was cleared up before trying to play weak ass "gotcha" politics but that didn't stop you from jumping to the defense of your own side in the GITMO thread.  Piss off, douchebag.
Click to expand...


yess,, can you say Katrina?? douche?


----------



## Hellokitty

Sidestreamer said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about ya' wait until the dust settles and all the people who need help get it before everyone starts patting themselves on the back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Article said.
> 
> The ships only started to reach Port Au Prince and I want to hear where this aid's going and how it's working before we start making any political football out of it... unless of course, you want to note that Harry Reid referred to most of these people, and Obama, as "negroes." That's fair game now...
Click to expand...



I wonder who is working on how to get these people to the US in time for the elections in November?


----------



## Dante

elvis3577 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh Look Article 15 NOW you are a rightwing  nut, When did you join us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few hours ago.  I'm still waiting for my secret decoder ring to arrive in the mail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have to get a tattoo.
Click to expand...


Haaa, I already addressed this. I apologized and stated the A15 is not a right wingnut, but is a Progressive Prick.

I am correct that like the wingnut A15 is playing with,...facts matter little. The facts are Bush failed to respond adequately during Katrina and I corrected myself earlier.

go figure


----------



## rdean

DevNell said:


> Under President Obamals Leadership...Secretary of State Hillary Clinton and Defense Secretary Gates, have cancelled plans and are getting into place to monitor their respective Depts' repsonse to the devastating Quake in Haiti.
> 
> Thank gawd for the Haitians that a Democratic led Admin is in office.
> 
> Gawd, only knows what the response would've been under a GOP led Admin..
> 
> Think Katrina.



*Gawd, only knows what the response would've been under a GOP led Admin..*

Believe me, we know.


----------



## rdean

WillowTree said:


> So what's being reported this morning on MSNBC is that all the help has rushed to Haiti and are at the ready,, but just like Katrina,, they are having difficulty actually reaching the victims.. time passes..



That was the excuse of the Bush administration.  There were no earthquakes in New Orleans.  All the news reporters were there in New Orleans and they couldn't figure out why the administration was saying that the roads were blocked. 

The truth is the GOP didn't give a rat's *ss about those people.

One of their leaders, Rush, has made it clear, he feels pretty much the same about these people.


----------



## Stephanie

Well of course lets over look Bush and his response to the Christmas day tsunami and jump straight to Katrina, which was the major fault of the Louisiana government..

I do believe the American people who donated their time and monies to Katrina which was how many years ago, are getting sick and tired of having this thrown in their face everytime someone wants make a political stab at Bush..


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Would be nice if Obammy had given this much attention to the terrorist attack of 12/25 instead of golfing.


----------



## Claudette

rdean said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's being reported this morning on MSNBC is that all the help has rushed to Haiti and are at the ready,, but just like Katrina,, they are having difficulty actually reaching the victims.. time passes..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the excuse of the Bush administration.  There were no earthquakes in New Orleans.  All the news reporters were there in New Orleans and they couldn't figure out why the administration was saying that the roads were blocked.
> 
> The truth is the GOP didn't give a rat's *ss about those people.
Click to expand...


Apparantly neither did Nagan or the Gov of LA. Spread the blame baby.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Good to know at least the Hatians have his full attention.


----------



## Dante

PatekPhilippe said:


> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under President Obamals Leadership...Secretary of State Hillary Clinton and Defense Secretary Gates, have cancelled plans and are getting into place to monitor their respective Depts' repsonse to the devastating Quake in Haiti.
> 
> Thank gawd ...that a Democratic led Admin is in office.
> 
> Gawd, ...under a GOP led Admin..
> 
> Think Katrina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would have been exactly the same as the 2 incidents, Hurricane Katrina and the devastating earthquake in Haiti, are NOT COMPARABLE in any way, shape or form.
Click to expand...

In response time and effort I compared them...and so did you. You know W admin failed to respond adequately. 



PatekPhilippe said:


> First, with Katrina there was a MONUMENTAL FAILURE OF LEADERSHIP at the mayoral and State Governor level.  The ENTIRE disaster could have been mitigated had these 2 inept fucking morons acted.  There would have been ZERO DEATHS.  Bush's response AFTER THE FAILURE OF THE 2 INEPT BOOBS was to rely on an incompetent FEMA director and as President he was held accountable.


Again, the Federal guv under GOP leadership FAILED in it's  response.

COMPASSIONATE CONSERVATISM FAILED AMERICANS IN NEED!



PatekPhilippe said:


> Second, the earthquake that happened in Haiti was a MASSIVE SUDDEN EVENT.  There wasn't 4 days of warning signs so the Haitian government could evacuate millions of people who are now helpless and homeless.


GOP: Response and competency failure.



PatekPhilippe said:


> I'm thankful that I live in a country were we have the means to help out other nations in distress.  It has always been like that here in America.  Our Presidents aren't suppose to govern at the MAYORAL LEVEL AND STATE GOVERNOR LEVEL.  They are suppose to govern at the FEDERAL LEVEL and ma.....ut poorer countries just like we always have.
> 
> The problem is w......ims.  Grow up!


lousy speech

I am glad to live in a truly compassionate and competent America, under Barack Obama.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Dude, I was here for Katrina.. the roads were UNDER WATER.. flooding will do that.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

> I am glad to live in a truly compassionate and competent America, under Barack Obama



WTF does this even mean?  People magically became compassionate and "Competent" (???) on 1/20/2009?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Naginn was too busy having a nervous breakdown on the 9th floor of the Hyatt Regancy.


----------



## Dante

PatekPhilippe said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how this incompetent debater attempts to counter my factual statements with a personal attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFLMAO - you actually think the following qualifies as a "factual statement" ? Really? Seriously?
> 
> 
> "The ENTIRE disaster could have been mitigated had these 2 inept fucking morons acted. *There would have been ZERO DEATHS.*" PatekPhilippe
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Patek, if you think Katrina could have rolled through NOLA and the north shore with ZERO deaths just because 2 people "act" - then you're an idiot. If you further consider your ridiculous claim to be a "factual statement" rather than just your idiotic opinion, then you are not only an idiot, but brain dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again your ignorance is displayed for all to see.
> 
> You see kid...it's like this.  You have different levels of government and they are supposed to be prepared for just about any disaster that should befall their city or state...whatever.
> 
> When the city mayor orders the city to be evacuated...he just acted.  You got that skippy?  One person just set the wheels in motion and the MANY HUNDREDS OF PEOPLE WHO WORK FOR HIM BEGIN EVACUATING THE CITY AS PER THE CITIY'S DISASTER PREPAREDNESS PLAN.  If he doesn't act in a timely manner the STATE GOVERNOR WHO IS HIS BOSS steps in and ACTS!!!  You see the picture forming now kid?
> 
> Now...once you get into junior high and take a Civics course or 2...you will understand what the adults are discussing here.
Click to expand...


The Obama admin's response was swift and competent. Katrina?

You want to back the response and competency of the W admin?

go ahead.


----------



## WillowTree

rdean said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's being reported this morning on MSNBC is that all the help has rushed to Haiti and are at the ready,, but just like Katrina,, they are having difficulty actually reaching the victims.. time passes..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the excuse of the Bush administration.  There were no earthquakes in New Orleans.  All the news reporters were there in New Orleans and they couldn't figure out why the administration was saying that the roads were blocked.
> *
> The truth is the GOP didn't give a rat's *ss about those people.*
> 
> One of their leaders, Rush, has made it clear, he feels pretty much the same about these people.
Click to expand...


hey asswipe,, all the reporters are in Haiti too or haven't you noticed,, the roads are unpassable,, just like Katrina only for different reasons.. the truth is your are a shit stain just like Devnell. The truth is the Republicans held office from 201-2009 and over 5 Billion dollars in aid was sent to Haiti,, so go fuck yourself hard.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

I trhink Bush and Cheney caused the earthquake.  John Bolton was probably in on it too.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

> The ENTIRE disaster coul


----------



## Dante

Soggy in NOLA said:


> I am glad to live in a truly compassionate and competent America, under Barack Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> and a 2 bit troll like you couldn't wipe my ass...even on your best day.
> 
> Now STFU and go play with yourself.
> WTF does this even mean?  People magically became compassionate and "Competent" (???) on 1/20/2009?
Click to expand...


What it means is the the US Govwrnment under a Democratic President, responded swiftly.

Under a GOP President the USG failed miserably. 

as far as the roads go.. The USCG did a fabulous job with choppers. They were on their own. The rest of the Fed guv was held back by Washington. 

thank god for a Democratic President, Barack Obama...being in charge.


----------



## WillowTree

hark,, spit.


----------



## namvet

DevNell said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure..I'm making a political issue out of it. Why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's not over yet and this really is an inappropriate thing to turn into a Dem vs. Republican squabble that we see all the bloody damn time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The response is over. The Obama Admin responded in record time...for foriegners.
> 
> Bush/Cheney set a record of sorts...for non response for it's own citizens.
> 
> And the squabble is one thing. Stating glaring comparisons may hurt your wingnut camp...but....you guys never had a problem politicizing 911 and everything else.
> 
> sucks to be you
Click to expand...


Osama's first reponse??? SEND EM TO GITMO

that came from his golf cart that had a "do not disturb" sign on it.

you already suck. and blow


----------



## Douger

I expect the messiah of the brainwashed lunatics, Pat Robertson, will be saying your tax dollars are being spent to help the devils followers.


----------



## Dante

tigerbob said:


> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure..I'm making a political issue out of it. Why not?
> 
> Only a fool would not notice the competency and response of the US government and walk away without thinking of the disasterous response during Katrina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a fool would think that the GOP would have learned nothing from public perceptions of inadequacy regarding the Bush administration's response to a natural disaster.
Click to expand...

Oh, the GOP learned from Katrina. They learned to deflect and attack everyone else even remotely nearby.

The GOP and wingnuts of the right have been attacking Obama for responding at all (money/cost), for responding too soon (Rush...defacto GOP Fuhrer), and for being elected to lead.

The GOP has learned the wrong lessons.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Don't edit my posts to suit your dementia.


> Response to DevNell:  The problem is with people like you who politicize the deaths of innocent earthquake victims. Grow up!


----------



## Dante

txlonghorn said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh Look Article 15 NOW you are a rightwing  nut, When did you join us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few hours ago.  I'm still waiting for my secret decoder ring to arrive in the mail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate to burst your bubble on that whole decoder ring deal, but the new government issued units that have been shipping out since January 20th of last year are all duds.  See, back in the day, the decoder rings could decipher racial comments like "problems" actually meant "negroes" but lately, the word "negro" is the furthest thing from a "problem".  Go figure!  Oh yeah!  I almost forgot...the new rings also come with a special practice secret message...
> 
> D  R  I  N  K  M  O  R  E  O  V  A  L  T  I  N  E
Click to expand...

true dat


----------



## Dante

rightwinger said:


> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under President Obamals Leadership...Secretary of State Hillary Clinton and Defense Secretary Gates, have cancelled plans and are getting into place to monitor their respective Depts' repsonse to the devastating Quake in Haiti.
> 
> Thank gawd for the Haitians that a Democratic led Admin is in office.
> 
> Gawd, only knows what the response would've been under a GOP led Admin..
> 
> Think Katrina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush would still be arguing the diplomatic roles and who is responsible for what. He would wait until the Haitian government formally asked for help.
Click to expand...


Heckuva Job Brownie. Then they threw Brownie under the bus.

GOP the party of personal responsibility?


----------



## Dante

Stephanie said:


> Well of course lets over look Bush and his response to the Christmas day tsunami and jump straight to Katrina, which was the major fault of the Louisiana government..
> 
> I do believe the American people who donated their time and monies to Katrina which was how many years ago, are getting sick and tired of having this thrown in their face everytime someone wants make a political stab at Bush..



naw, it's only wingnuts like you who want to forget. this way you can live in your make believe world where the GOP is a party full of compassionate conservatives.


----------



## Yurt

leave it to a shithead like devnell to compare katrina with haiti...and then to capalitize on the 10's of thousands of deaths of haitians just so he can score some bullshit political points against bush


----------



## Dante

rdean said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's being reported this morning on MSNBC is that all the help has rushed to Haiti and are at the ready,, but just like Katrina,, they are having difficulty actually reaching the victims.. time passes..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the excuse of the Bush administration.  There were no earthquakes in New Orleans.  All the news reporters were there in New Orleans and they couldn't figure out why the administration was saying that the roads were blocked.
> 
> The truth is the GOP didn't give a rat's *ss about those people.
> 
> One of their leaders, Rush, has made it clear, he feels pretty much the same about these people.
Click to expand...


thank you


----------



## Dante

PatekPhilippe said:


> Don't edit my posts to suit your dementia.
> 
> 
> 
> Response to DevNell:  The problem is with people like you who politicize the deaths of innocent earthquake victims. Grow up!
Click to expand...


I put { ... } in your posts where you ran on, and on and on...I never edited out anything of substance. So stop whining and STFU and stop trying to hurt my rep because your arguments are in the toilet.

I said you politicized the deaths too. The response of compassionate conservatives vs Democrats at the federal level is a political issues.

Sorry if the truth hurts

sucks to be you


----------



## Dante

PatekPhilippe said:


> Don't edit my posts to suit your dementia.
> 
> 
> 
> Response to DevNell:  The problem is with people like you who politicize the deaths of innocent earthquake victims. Grow up!
Click to expand...


Hey Pathetic PAtek, next time you use a quote, do the decent and honorable thing and keep a link back.


like this: 





PatekPhilippe said:


> Don't...


so much for your ethics


----------



## drsmith1072

Article 15 said:


> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about ya' wait until the dust settles and all the people who need help get it before everyone starts patting themselves on the back?
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to slow down when you see my posts. Think, then type.
> 
> I said response. The results in Haiti will be troubled if only because Haiti is Haiti. Yet funny thing...that didn't stop the Obama admin from acting swifty.
> 
> swifty!
> 
> Sucks when you have to see a real life comparison before your very eyes...minus the FOX/GOP Spin Machine.
> 
> *angry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read your post just fine.  You're are just another asshat trying to use this disaster as a platform to take pot shots at your political opposition.  You could give a fuck about all the people that died.  All you care about here is making your side look good and the other bad.  It's sick.
Click to expand...


I couldn't agree more that a tragic event should not be exploited for political gain but then I felt the same when the right tried to exploit ruby ridge, the first WTC attack, waco, the bombing of our embassies overseas on clinton's watch (it's funny how embassies don't count as US on a republcians watch), the bombing of the cole, 9/11, the ft hood massacre and the failed underpants bomber for political gain. 
The right tries to exploit tragedy for political gain all the time so I find it funny when they try to take the high road when doing so works against them and puts them in a bad light. LOL

I wonder how hard (or easy) it would be to find a few posts from the right as they try to exploit ft. hood and the underpants bomber for political gain? Does your above position also apply to those on the right who have tried to exploit tragedy for political gain?


----------



## tigerbob

DevNell said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure..I'm making a political issue out of it. Why not?
> 
> Only a fool would not notice the competency and response of the US government and walk away without thinking of the disasterous response during Katrina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a fool would think that the GOP would have learned nothing from public perceptions of inadequacy regarding the Bush administration's response to a natural disaster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, the GOP learned from Katrina. They learned to deflect and attack everyone else even remotely nearby.
> 
> The GOP and wingnuts of the right have been attacking Obama for responding at all (money/cost), for responding too soon (Rush...defacto GOP Fuhrer), and for being elected to lead.
> 
> The GOP has learned the wrong lessons.
Click to expand...


Well, it's politics as usual Dev.

One side attacks the other for fatuous and often wholly unfair reasons.  Works both ways.  The last thing you do when your opponent has done a good job is say "well done".  You find out what the contentious issues may be and attack them, hoping that some mud will stick.

You can't _seriously_ think it's only the right that behaves this way, do you?


----------



## Oldandtired

Katrina....lessons learned. No ones fault, but everyones lesson. You live and learn.

Bush on Katrina....dammed if he did (go to the scene) and dammed if he didnt. Fly by was middle of the road. He should have cast criticism to the wind and landed. Those folks needed to know he cared and not only hear from the media that he did not. He gamblked and lost at the cost of the emotions of the stricken.

Haiti.....we should be proud of ourselves. We are always the first to step up, and our generosity as a people is un-matched. Our compassion for others should be rivaled by the world.

Obama on Haiti....handled his response as I would expect any US president to handle it. Well done.


----------



## Dante

Yurt said:


> leave it to a shithead like devnell to compare katrina with haiti...and then to capalitize on the 10's of thousands of deaths of haitians just so he can score some bullshit political points against bush



capitalize? So pointing out specific instances of federal guv responses to tragedies ... a valid comparison, is capitalizing? 

Of course I am being political, but wasn't it political when Republicans told America "vote for Bush...he's a compassionate conservative" ....btw, wasn't that in itself an acknowledgement that conservatives mostly lack compassion?

Explains a lot about the federal response of Katrina vs Haiti, doesn't it.

sucks to be you


----------



## Dante

drsmith1072 said:


> I couldn't agree more that a tragic event should not be exploited for political gain but then I felt the same when the right tried to exploit ruby ridge, the first WTC attack, waco, the bombing of our embassies overseas on clinton's watch (it's funny how embassies don't count as US on a republcians watch), the bombing of the cole, 9/11, the ft hood massacre and the failed underpants bomber for political gain.
> 
> The right tries to exploit tragedy for political gain all the time so I find it funny when they try to take the high road when doing so works against them and puts them in a bad light. LOL
> 
> I wonder how hard (or easy) it would be to find a few posts from the right as they try to exploit ft. hood and the underpants bomber for political gain? Does your above position also apply to those on the right who have tried to exploit tragedy for political gain?


very easy to find posts politicizing the time of day, by the very same posters here feigning outrage at posts of mine and others.

The conservative nitwits here just hate seeing credible comparisons not doctored by a FOX commentator, or party headquarters, or a douche like Rush.


----------



## Dante

Oldandtired said:


> Katrina....lessons learned. No ones fault, but everyones lesson. You live and learn.


Yeah, conservatives learned to deflect and spread blame. The only lesson that is now valid and credible,is to compare what happens when the compassionate conservatives of the GOP were in charge, and what happens when average Democrats like Obama are in charge. 

The response was swift and competent. All hands on deck and accounted for.

Heckuva Job Barry!



Oldandtired said:


> on Katrina....dammed if he did (go to the scene) and dammed if he didnt. Fly by was middle of the road. He should have cast criticism to the wind and landed. Those folks needed to know he cared and not only hear from the media that he did not. He gamblked and lost at the cost of the emotions of the stricken.


Who cares about if he flew over the scene? I am talking about...and have been talking about (in the face of fierce and pathetic assaults from the right, here) the response of the federal government apparatus. 

The fact is Bush and company were awol (pun intended) for the first part of Katrina.



Oldandtired said:


> .....we should be proud of ourselves. We are always the first to step up, and our generosity as a people is un-matched. Our compassion for others should be rivaled by the world.
> 
> Obama on Haiti....handled his response as I would expect any US president to handle it. Well done.


Agreed.

And I was saddened and angry and horrified at the US government's response to Katrina and teh pain and suffering of American citizens. 

shit, I remember Sheppard from FOX NEWS lecturing the conservative mouthpieces of the GOP at FOX to stop politicizing the non response and to report the tragedy as it was.


----------



## Dante

> At Last, Reporters' Feelings Rise to the Surface
> 
> Frustration with the government's response to Katrina caused Fox's Shepard Smith to shout at a police officer. (Fox News Channel)
> 
> By Howard Kurtz
> Washington Post Staff Writer
> Monday, September 5, 2005
> Journalism seems to have recovered its reason for being.
> 
> As in the weeks after 9/11, news organizations have plunged into the calamity in New Orleans, with reporters chronicling heartbreaking stories under harrowing conditions in a submerged city. Suddenly, there were no more absurdly hyped melodramas like those of Natalee Holloway or Terri Schiavo, just the all-too-real drama of death and destruction left behind by a monster hurricane.
> 
> But there were striking flaws in the coverage as well. For the first three days, few journalists mentioned what the pictures made glaringly obvious: that most of the victims of the flooding were poor and black. And in those early days, when reporters were as overwhelmed as anyone by the disaster's magnitude, they seemed more intent on hopscotching from disaster scenes to news conferences than in challenging the tragically slow government response.
> 
> Only when the looting, fires, hunger, illness and squalid conditions in places like the Superdome became overwhelming did the coverage turn sharply negative and the reporters' questions more aggressive: Where were the buses, the planes, the food, the police, the promised troops? Where was the planning for a catastrophe that news organizations had been warning about for years?
> 
> On television, the frustration boiled over at different times. Fox's Shepard Smith shouted questions at a cop who refused to answer, saying: "What are you going to do with all these people? When is help coming for these people? Is there going to be help? I mean, they're very thirsty. Do you have any idea yet? Nothing? Officer?"
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC's Joe Scarborough reported from Biloxi, Miss.: "What I have been seeing these past few days is nothing short of a national disgrace."
> 
> CNN's Anderson Cooper interrupted Sen. Mary Landrieu (D-La.) thanking some of her colleagues, declaring that he had "been seeing dead bodies in the streets here in Mississippi" and that for people to hear politicians exchanging praise "cuts them the wrong way right now, because literally there was a body on the streets of this town yesterday being eaten by rats because this woman had been laying in the street for 48 hours . . . Do you get the anger that is out here?"
> 
> This kind of activist stance, which would have drawn flak had it come from American reporters in Iraq, seemed utterly appropriate when applied to the yawning gap between mounting casualties and reassuring rhetoric. For once, reporters were acting like concerned citizens, not passive observers. And they were letting their emotions show, whether it was ABC's Robin Roberts choking up while recalling a visit to her mother on the Gulf Coast or CNN's Jeanne Meserve crying as she described the dead and injured she had seen.
> 
> Maybe, just maybe, journalism needs to bring more passion to the table -- and not just when cable shows are obsessing on the latest missing white woman.
> 
> The outraged tone continued yesterday when Homeland Security Secretary Michael Chertoff tried to deflect questions about his department's performance on the talk show circuit. "It seems to me this has just been a total failure," Bob Schieffer told him on "Face the Nation."
> 
> On "Meet the Press," Tim Russert cited President Bush's comment that no one anticipated the breaching of the New Orleans levees, saying: "How could the president be so wrong, so misinformed?" Russert also loudly lectured Chertoff on the dispatching of evacuees to the city's convention center: "There was no water, no food, no beds, no authority there. There was no planning."
> 
> The first to blow the whistle on the initially color-blind coverage was Slate media columnist Jack Shafer, who wrote Wednesday: "Race remains largely untouchable for TV because broadcasters sense that they can't make an error without destroying careers. That's a true pity. If the subject were a little less taboo, one of [the] anchors could have asked a reporter, 'Can you explain to our viewers, who by now have surely noticed, why 99 percent of the New Orleans evacuees we're seeing are African-American?' "


- there is more here:  Howard Kurtz - At Last, Reporters' Feelings Rise to the Surface - washingtonpost.com


----------



## Oldandtired

DevNell said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> Katrina....lessons learned. No ones fault, but everyones lesson. You live and learn.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, conservatives learned to deflect and spread blame. The only lesson that is now valid and credible,is to compare what happens when the compassionate conservatives of the GOP were in charge, and what happens when average Democrats like Obama are in charge.
> 
> The response was swift and competent. All hands on deck and accounted for.
> 
> Heckuva Job Barry!
> 
> 
> 
> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> on Katrina....dammed if he did (go to the scene) and dammed if he didnt. Fly by was middle of the road. He should have cast criticism to the wind and landed. Those folks needed to know he cared and not only hear from the media that he did not. He gamblked and lost at the cost of the emotions of the stricken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares about if he flew over the scene? I am talking about...and have been talking about (in the face of fierce and pathetic assaults from the right, here) the response of the federal government apparatus.
> 
> The fact is Bush and company were awol (pun intended) for the first part of Katrina.
> 
> 
> 
> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....we should be proud of ourselves. We are always the first to step up, and our generosity as a people is un-matched. Our compassion for others should be rivaled by the world.
> 
> Obama on Haiti....handled his response as I would expect any US president to handle it. Well done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> And I was saddened and angry and horrified at the US government's response to Katrina and teh pain and suffering of American citizens.
> 
> shit, I remember Sheppard from FOX NEWS lecturing the conservative mouthpieces of the GOP at FOX to stop politicizing the non response and to report the tragedy as it was.
Click to expand...


Nope. You're not a partisan hack. No way.
Jeez. Respond to my posts in the future if you wish....but I will ignore them.


----------



## Dante

> At Last, Reporters' Feelings Rise to the Surface
> 
> Frustration with the government's response to Katrina caused Fox's Shepard Smith to shout at a police officer. (Fox News Channel)
> 
> By Howard Kurtz
> Washington Post Staff Writer
> Monday, September 5, 2005
> Journalism seems to have recovered its reason for being.
> 
> As in the weeks after 9/11, news organizations have plunged into the calamity in New Orleans, with reporters chronicling heartbreaking stories under harrowing conditions in a submerged city. Suddenly, there were no more absurdly hyped melodramas like those of Natalee Holloway or Terri Schiavo, just the all-too-real drama of death and destruction left behind by a monster hurricane.
> 
> But there were striking flaws in the coverage as well. For the first three days, few journalists mentioned what the pictures made glaringly obvious: that most of the victims of the flooding were poor and black. And in those early days, when reporters were as overwhelmed as anyone by the disaster's magnitude, they seemed more intent on hopscotching from disaster scenes to news conferences than in challenging the tragically slow government response.
> 
> Only when the looting, fires, hunger, illness and squalid conditions in places like the Superdome became overwhelming did the coverage turn sharply negative and the reporters' questions more aggressive: Where were the buses, the planes, the food, the police, the promised troops? Where was the planning for a catastrophe that news organizations had been warning about for years?
> 
> On television, the frustration boiled over at different times. Fox's Shepard Smith shouted questions at a cop who refused to answer, saying: "What are you going to do with all these people? When is help coming for these people? Is there going to be help? I mean, they're very thirsty. Do you have any idea yet? Nothing? Officer?"
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC's Joe Scarborough reported from Biloxi, Miss.: "What I have been seeing these past few days is nothing short of a national disgrace."
> 
> CNN's Anderson Cooper interrupted Sen. Mary Landrieu (D-La.) thanking some of her colleagues, declaring that he had "been seeing dead bodies in the streets here in Mississippi" and that for people to hear politicians exchanging praise "cuts them the wrong way right now, because literally there was a body on the streets of this town yesterday being eaten by rats because this woman had been laying in the street for 48 hours . . . Do you get the anger that is out here?"
> 
> This kind of activist stance, which would have drawn flak had it come from American reporters in Iraq, seemed utterly appropriate when applied to the yawning gap between mounting casualties and reassuring rhetoric. For once, reporters were acting like concerned citizens, not passive observers. And they were letting their emotions show, whether it was ABC's Robin Roberts choking up while recalling a visit to her mother on the Gulf Coast or CNN's Jeanne Meserve crying as she described the dead and injured she had seen.
> 
> Maybe, just maybe, journalism needs to bring more passion to the table -- and not just when cable shows are obsessing on the latest missing white woman.
> 
> The outraged tone continued yesterday when Homeland Security Secretary Michael Chertoff tried to deflect questions about his department's performance on the talk show circuit. "It seems to me this has just been a total failure," Bob Schieffer told him on "Face the Nation."
> 
> On "Meet the Press," Tim Russert cited President Bush's comment that no one anticipated the breaching of the New Orleans levees, saying: "How could the president be so wrong, so misinformed?" Russert also loudly lectured Chertoff on the dispatching of evacuees to the city's convention center: "There was no water, no food, no beds, no authority there. There was no planning."
> 
> The first to blow the whistle on the initially color-blind coverage was Slate media columnist Jack Shafer, who wrote Wednesday: "Race remains largely untouchable for TV because broadcasters sense that they can't make an error without destroying careers. That's a true pity. If the subject were a little less taboo, one of [the] anchors could have asked a reporter, 'Can you explain to our viewers, who by now have surely noticed, why 99 percent of the New Orleans evacuees we're seeing are African-American?' "


Howard Kurtz - At Last, Reporters' Feelings Rise to the Surface - washingtonpost.com


----------



## Dante

> At Last, Reporters' Feelings Rise to the Surface
> 
> Frustration with the government's response to Katrina caused Fox's Shepard Smith to shout at a police officer. (Fox News Channel)
> 
> By Friday, the New York Times and The Washington Post were carrying front-page stories on the preponderance of poor and minority victims, many of whom could not afford to leave town in the face of warnings about Hurricane Katrina.
> 
> * * *
> 
> The press had been sounding warnings about the danger of such storms for years. The New Orleans Times-Picayune, in a much-quoted five-part series in 2002, said: "It's only a matter of time before south Louisiana takes a direct hit from a major hurricane. Billions have been spent to protect us, but we grow more vulnerable every day."
> 
> The New York Times wrote later that year that New Orleans is "a disaster waiting to happen" and that a major hurricane could cause the city to "fill up like a cereal bowl, killing tens of thousands and laying waste to the city's architectural heritage. If the Big One hit, New Orleans could disappear." The Washington Post, writing about Hurricane Ivan, said one year ago: "If a strong Category 4 storm such as Ivan made a direct hit, [one expert] warned, 50,000 people could drown, and this city of Mardi Gras and jazz could cease to exist."
> 
> So much for the notion that a killer flood was "unimaginable," like terrorists flying airplanes into buildings. This was a case where the press did its job, to distressingly little effect.
> 
> Did the undeniable tendency of every network and local TV station to go haywire over each tropical storm and minor-league hurricane contribute to a sense of complacency in New Orleans? Did television simply cry wolf too often? Maybe, although many residents either lacked the financial means to flee or chose to risk staying behind.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the least edifying aspect of the media's performance were the commentators who traded charges about who was to blame, even as the floodwaters and death toll were still rising. National Review columnist David Frum blamed liberals who contended that "the disaster was caused by the Bush administration's failure to protect the environment from global warming . . . no, no, it was caused by the administration's refusal to manipulate the environment by funding more levees to control the Mississippi River . . . it's Iraq, no it's budget cuts, no it's wetlands, and on and on and on.
> 
> Good God, what is wrong with these people? Will they ever learn to see somebody else's misfortune as something more than their political opportunity?"
> 
> But some on the left accuse conservatives of exploiting the tragedy, while others keep their focus on the war. Liberal blogger Markos Moulitsas, at Daily Kos, says America is a place "where an elective invasion of distant lands is possible, but airlifting food and water to stranded refugees inside our own borders is not. Where the top Republican in the House kvetches about rebuilding New Orleans while happily funding the rebuilding of Iraq. Seemingly without worrying himself that reconstruction estimates for New Orleans -- $25 billion -- equals just three months of funding for the Iraq quagmire."
> 
> Maureen Dowd made a similar argument in her New York Times column, saying money for Louisiana levees was "depleted by the Bush folly in Iraq," which has also drawn "30 percent of the National Guard."
> 
> But some criticism has crossed ideological lines, with the conservative Washington Times saying that Bush "risks losing the one trait his critics have never dented: His ability to lead, and be seen leading."
> 
> Kudos must be given to the bloggers who have organized aid drives for Katrina's victims; Insta-pundit's Glenn Reynolds listed dozens and their recommended charities.
> 
> The broadcast networks deserve credit for planning their fundraising specials, though one has to wonder how big a disaster it would take for them to abandon their lucrative entertainment shows and provide wall-to-wall news coverage, as they once did before fobbing off such matters on cable.
> 
> For a hopeful period after Sept. 11, 2001, it seemed the media were ready to relegate celebrities, gossip and tabloid tales to the margins and launch a new era of seriousness.
> 
> That, needless to say, did not last. The challenge for journalists now is how long they will stay with the New Orleans catastrophe as it turns into a long, painful slog of rebuilding and resettlement.
> 
> Howard Kurtz hosts CNN's weekly media program.


- Howard Kurtz - At Last, Reporters' Feelings Rise to the Surface - washingtonpost.com


----------



## Dante

NPR: Shep Smith "Steers Away From Ideology"



> NPR's "Morning Edition" profiled Fox News anchor Shepard Smith Tuesday morning, focusing on the ways Smith differs from his more opinionated colleagues on Fox News and in cable news more generally. "Fox News has an evening cable news anchor who steers away from ideology," the profile opened.
> 
> "Shepard Smith's show is a study in contrast with the old school network newscasts, but maybe not in the way that you think," NPR's David Folkenflik said. "He propels his show with quick-witted, rapid-pattern narration," a tactic Shep compared to "video-snacking on YouTube" and news analyst Andrew Tyndall compared to "Entertainment Tonight."
> 
> "What he did is take the style of entertainment news and applied it to serious news," Tyndall said.
> 
> The crux of the segment, which can be heard here, is that Fox News "is paying Smith $8 million a year not to take an explicit point of view," and it even cited Media Matters' Eric Boehlert, who described Smith as the fairest anchor on Fox News.
> 
> "There are a lot of people on our channel who want you to think the way they do. We just want to give you some information to help you think," Smith said. "I don't much care for ideologues within my news cast. There is plenty of it out there, you don't need anymore.
> 
> "Who is better at toeing the Republican line than Sean Hannity? I can't even think of anybody right off the top of my head," Smith continued. "Sean Hannity doesn't host our news. He has never hosted our news. When we have news, I come on."
> 
> Listen here.


----------



## Dante

Oldandtired said:


> Nope. You're not a partisan hack. No way.
> Jeez. Respond to my posts in the future if you wish....but I will ignore them.



roger wilco that

http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/101384-facts-about-gop-response-to-katrina-fox-coverage.html


----------



## Father Time

It's a valid comparison but the response is still in progress. We didn't know the full extent of FEMA's incompetency (like where some of their money went) right away. Wait till the dust settles then start bragging about it.


----------



## drsmith1072

Avatar4321 said:


> Now here is an interesting question. Has the adminsitration actually done something or are they just trying to look like they've done something? If they have actually done something to help people, please list what they've done.



LOL It's funny how the right didn't make that distinction when they were making such a huge deal out of politicizing the underpants bomber and how it took obama 72 hours to make a public statement. LOL 

My guess is that if obama had waited to give a response the right would be critical of him for waiting. LOL 

Apparently he is damned if he does and damned if he doesn't.


----------



## Dante

Father Time said:


> It's a valid comparison but the response is still in progress. We didn't know the full extent of FEMA's incompetency (like where some of their money went) right away. Wait till the dust settles then start bragging about it.



Here you go again. 

I will criticize any failures on the US side...and they will be there. That does not go to the idea/fact of believing the Dems are better at responding than the GOP, when aid is needed. 

Any and all problems caused by the Hatians, the US and other agencies will not take away from the response of the USA under a Democratic President, Barack Obama. 

Set up shit all you want. Feed the right wingnut lunacy spin machine. Stand on your head and eat a banana for all I care. But you will not be able to say the feeling you get now is similar, compared to the feelings surrounding Katrina...





> On television, the frustration boiled over at different times. Fox's Shepard Smith shouted questions at a cop who refused to answer, saying: "What are you going to do with all these people? When is help coming for these people? Is there going to be help? I mean, they're very thirsty. Do you have any idea yet? Nothing? Officer?"
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC's Joe Scarborough reported from Biloxi, Miss.: "What I have been seeing these past few days is nothing short of a national disgrace."



The GOP compassionate conservative response to a natural disaster and horrific tragedy that was Katrina, was as Joe Scarborough put it "a national disgrace"

end of story


http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/101384-facts-about-gop-response-to-katrina-fox-coverage.html


----------



## Dante

drsmith1072 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now here is an interesting question. Has the adminsitration actually done something or are they just trying to look like they've done something? If they have actually done something to help people, please list what they've done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL It's funny how the right didn't make that distinction when they were making such a huge deal out of politicizing the underpants bomber and how it took obama 72 hours to make a public statement. LOL
> 
> My guess is that if obama had waited to give a response the right would be critical of him for waiting. LOL
> 
> Apparently he is damned if he does and damned if he doesn't.
Click to expand...

Bush waited 6 days to make a public statement after the Shoe Bomber incident


----------



## Oldandtired

Father Time said:


> It's a valid comparison but the response is still in progress. We didn't know the full extent of FEMA's incompetency (like where some of their money went) right away. Wait till the dust settles then start bragging about it.



FEMA's response to Katrina sucked ass....but a lesson was learned.
However, the left enjoyed blaming the right for the response...even though it was not a "party" or "ideology" that dropped the ball.

The undies bomber getting through sucked ass....but a lesson was learned.
However, the right enjoyued blaming the left for the gaffe...even though it was not a "party" or "ideology" that dropped the ball.

See a trend?


----------



## Dante

Oldandtired said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a valid comparison but the response is still in progress. We didn't know the full extent of FEMA's incompetency (like where some of their money went) right away. Wait till the dust settles then start bragging about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA's response to Katrina sucked ass....but a lesson was learned.
> However, the left enjoyed blaming the right for the response...even though it was not a "party" or "ideology" that dropped the ball.
> 
> The undies bomber getting through sucked ass....but a lesson was learned.
> However, the right enjoyued blaming the left for the gaffe...even though it was not a "party" or "ideology" that dropped the ball.
> 
> See a trend?
Click to expand...

Hello?

*Katrina* was NOT a left right issue!



> On television, the frustration boiled over at different times. Fox's Shepard Smith shouted questions at a cop who refused to answer, saying: "What are you going to do with all these people? When is help coming for these people? Is there going to be help? I mean, they're very thirsty. Do you have any idea yet? Nothing? Officer?"
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC's Joe Scarborough reported from Biloxi, Miss.: "What I have been seeing these past few days is nothing short of a national disgrace."


http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/101384-facts-about-gop-response-to-katrina-fox-coverage.html


----------



## Immanuel

DevNell said:


> Hello?
> 
> *Katrina* was NOT a left right issue!



Sorry, everything is a left/right issue.

Immie


----------



## Oldandtired

DevNell said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a valid comparison but the response is still in progress. We didn't know the full extent of FEMA's incompetency (like where some of their money went) right away. Wait till the dust settles then start bragging about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA's response to Katrina sucked ass....but a lesson was learned.
> However, the left enjoyed blaming the right for the response...even though it was not a "party" or "ideology" that dropped the ball.
> 
> The undies bomber getting through sucked ass....but a lesson was learned.
> However, the right enjoyued blaming the left for the gaffe...even though it was not a "party" or "ideology" that dropped the ball.
> 
> See a trend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello?
> 
> *Katrina* was NOT a left right issue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On television, the frustration boiled over at different times. Fox's Shepard Smith shouted questions at a cop who refused to answer, saying: "What are you going to do with all these people? When is help coming for these people? Is there going to be help? I mean, they're very thirsty. Do you have any idea yet? Nothing? Officer?"
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC's Joe Scarborough reported from Biloxi, Miss.: "What I have been seeing these past few days is nothing short of a national disgrace."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/101384-facts-about-gop-response-to-katrina-fox-coverage.html
Click to expand...


*HELLO?*

That is exactly what I said. You have a reading comprehension issue? Or do I have an articulation issue.


----------



## Dante

Oldandtired said:


> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA's response to Katrina sucked ass....but a lesson was learned.
> However, the left enjoyed blaming the right for the response...even though it was not a "party" or "ideology" that dropped the ball.
> 
> The undies bomber getting through sucked ass....but a lesson was learned.
> However, the right enjoyued blaming the left for the gaffe...even though it was not a "party" or "ideology" that dropped the ball.
> 
> See a trend?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello?
> 
> *Katrina* was NOT a left right issue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On television, the frustration boiled over at different times. Fox's Shepard Smith shouted questions at a cop who refused to answer, saying: "What are you going to do with all these people? When is help coming for these people? Is there going to be help? I mean, they're very thirsty. Do you have any idea yet? Nothing? Officer?"
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC's Joe Scarborough reported from Biloxi, Miss.: "What I have been seeing these past few days is nothing short of a national disgrace."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/101384-facts-about-gop-response-to-katrina-fox-coverage.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *HELLO?*
> 
> That is exactly what I said. You have a reading comprehension issue? Or do I have an articulation issue.
Click to expand...

Hello, you are making it a left right issue by covering for the right.

The facts are Obama responded swifty, and compassionate conservatism under Bush responded in ways that were and are considered a national disgrace.


----------



## Oldandtired

DevNell said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello?
> 
> *Katrina* was NOT a left right issue!
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/101384-facts-about-gop-response-to-katrina-fox-coverage.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HELLO?*
> 
> That is exactly what I said. You have a reading comprehension issue? Or do I have an articulation issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello, you are making it a left right issue by covering for the right.
> 
> The facts are Obama responded swifty, and compassionate conservatism under Bush responded in ways that were and are considered a national disgrace.
Click to expand...


You DO have a reading comprehension issue.
I made it quite clear that the left AND the right tend to blame each other for things that are not left and right issues.

As for Obama acting swiftly with an international disaster.....yes, he did.

Just as Bush did with the Tsunami.

Just as Bush did with every hurricane AFTER seeing the flaws in the system during Katrina.

And just as Obama did when he saw the flaws in our system a la the underwear bomber.

Learn to read and comprehend. It is not a good idea to simply assume someone is arguing your point.

In other words...you will learn a lot more if you stop assuming everyone is like you....partisan.


----------



## MarcATL

As I die-hard liberal, I have to agree...to politicize this disaster...is futile at best.


----------



## Misty

Oh brother, there are still people from Katrina living off the government dole.


----------



## tigerbob

DevNell said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now here is an interesting question. Has the adminsitration actually done something or are they just trying to look like they've done something? If they have actually done something to help people, please list what they've done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL It's funny how the right didn't make that distinction when they were making such a huge deal out of politicizing the underpants bomber and how it took obama 72 hours to make a public statement. LOL
> 
> My guess is that if obama had waited to give a response the right would be critical of him for waiting. LOL
> 
> Apparently he is damned if he does and damned if he doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush waited 6 days to make a public statement after the Shoe Bomber incident
Click to expand...


If that's true, Bush was wrong to wait 6 days, Obama was wrong to wait 3.


----------



## Dante

MarcATL said:


> As I die-hard liberal, I have to agree...to politicize this disaster...is futile at best.



The disaster is what it is, but it shines a harsh light on the harsh realities of political ideology in times of crisis. 

You are weak. You must be a progressive. You are no liberal, or your attitude is not liberal. It's okay. We all have (or so I'm told) weaknesses.


----------



## Dante

Oldandtired said:


> You DO have a reading comprehension issue.
> I made it quite clear that the left AND the right tend to blame each other for things that are not left and right issues.
> 
> As for Obama acting swiftly with an international disaster.....yes, he did.
> 
> Just as Bush did with the Tsunami.
> 
> Just as Bush did with every hurricane AFTER seeing the flaws in the system during Katrina.
> 
> And just as Obama did when he saw the flaws in our system a la the underwear bomber.
> 
> Learn to read and comprehend. It is not a good idea to simply assume someone is arguing your point.
> 
> In other words...you will learn a lot more if you stop assuming everyone is like you....partisan.



I have no idea what you are talking about. 

What Bush did in those other instances is what the government had done before him.

The GOP admin learned n-o-t-h-i-n-g. Get IT? They merely went back to what should have been done.

Your myopic view from the fence is side blinding you. 

Giving credit for doing what is expected?

yeah, you're non partisan alright...and stupid.


----------



## MarcATL

Some people really don't know the meaning of weakness.

LOL!!!


----------



## drsmith1072

PatekPhilippe said:


> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under President Obamals Leadership...Secretary of State Hillary Clinton and Defense Secretary Gates, have cancelled plans and are getting into place to monitor their respective Depts' repsonse to the devastating Quake in Haiti.
> 
> Thank gawd for the Haitians that a Democratic led Admin is in office.
> 
> Gawd, only knows what the response would've been under a GOP led Admin..
> 
> Think Katrina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would have been exactly the same as the 2 incidents, Hurricane Katrina and the devastating earthquake in Haiti, are NOT COMPARABLE in any way, shape or form.
> 
> First, with Katrina there was a MONUMENTAL FAILURE OF LEADERSHIP at the mayoral and State Governor level.  The ENTIRE disaster could have been mitigated had these 2 inept fucking morons acted.  There would have been ZERO DEATHS.  Bush's response AFTER THE FAILURE OF THE 2 INEPT BOOBS was to rely on an incompetent FEMA director and as President he was held accountable.
> 
> Second, the earthquake that happened in Haiti was a MASSIVE SUDDEN EVENT.  There wasn't 4 days of warning signs so the Haitian government could evacuate millions of people who are now helpless and homeless.
> 
> I'm thankful that I live in a country were we have the means to help out other nations in distress.  It has always been like that here in America.  Our Presidents aren't suppose to govern at the MAYORAL LEVEL AND STATE GOVERNOR LEVEL.  They are suppose to govern at the FEDERAL LEVEL and maintain our relationship with the world community by helping out poorer countries just like we always have.
> 
> The problem is with people like you who politicize the deaths of innocent earthquake victims.  Grow up!
Click to expand...


WOW the delusional get even worse as they try to rewrite history. 

I would like to see you prove your claim that the "entire disaster could have been mitigated" if not for the governor and mayor. Can you provide something of substance to back up your claim that there would have been ZERO deaths? 

As for bush relying on brownie, who gave brownie the job when he had little to no experience and who told him he was "doing a fine job" when it was obvious that he wasn't? Whose fault is it that bush stepped back and did nothing as he relied on brownie? You try to "mitigate" bush's responsibility by trying to shift the blame to brownie even as you claim W was held accountable when he never was held accountable.  

Furthermore, I think your timeline on katrina is a little messed up. According to the timeline that didn't know it was going to make landfall where it did until less than 48 hours before it actually did make landfall. So your 4 days claim is a little off. 4 Days prior to it's landfall in NO it was making it's landfall in florida and was predicted to make it's second landfall in the florida panhandle, then it entered the gulf. On the afternoon of the 26th the predicted landfall was changed to coastline of mississippi annd louisiana and it made landfall at 6:10 AM on the 29th. How does a little more than 2 days add up to 4 days? 
Besides that what does advanced warning do after the fact?? The event occured and W's response was horrible, none of your second guessing as you try to shift the blame for political reasons, when there was more than enough to go around, will change that.

The funny thing is that you attack the other poster for politicizing it and you are doing the very same thing. LOL


----------



## Dante

MarcATL said:


> Some people really don't know the meaning of weakness.
> 
> LOL!!!



really?

Liberalism is not to be confused with progressivism. 

Distinctions with a difference. Nuance. Reality. Strength.


----------



## chopcrazy

Another way to look at Obama's response could be like...

There was a major earthquake and massive loss of life in Haiti. News organizations will be focused on that 24/7. Anything we want to do that is not related to relief efforts will not make the news. Call back Hillary and Gates since they wont be making the news. I have the USAID (U.S. Agency for International Development) department and they are trained for this type of response. The best thing I can do is announce my support for the relief efforts and the men and women who are trained to do it. Also, for political points lets see if we can get some. Bush announced $35M initial response for the 2004 tsunami and got grief from the press so triple his initial offer. People are enamored by numbers even if they know nothing about how relief will work. Do people really think you can spend $100M in a day? I know the USA will commit more than $100M over the long term but a number needs to be thrown to the people.


----------



## Oldandtired

DevNell said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> You DO have a reading comprehension issue.
> I made it quite clear that the left AND the right tend to blame each other for things that are not left and right issues.
> 
> As for Obama acting swiftly with an international disaster.....yes, he did.
> 
> Just as Bush did with the Tsunami.
> 
> Just as Bush did with every hurricane AFTER seeing the flaws in the system during Katrina.
> 
> And just as Obama did when he saw the flaws in our system a la the underwear bomber.
> 
> Learn to read and comprehend. It is not a good idea to simply assume someone is arguing your point.
> 
> In other words...you will learn a lot more if you stop assuming everyone is like you....partisan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> What Bush did in those other instances is what the government had done before him.
> 
> The GOP admin learned n-o-t-h-i-n-g. Get IT? They merely went back to what should have been done.
> 
> Your myopic view from the fence is side blinding you.
> 
> Giving credit for doing what is expected?
> 
> yeah, you're non partisan alright...and stupid.
Click to expand...


Oh...I see. You are just an asshole.

My apologies. I did not know you were an asshole. I have received the PM's telling me you were an asshole, buit I like to find these things out myself.

Yep. They were right. You are an asshole.

So what you, an asshole, is saying is that Bush INTENTIONALLY had a poor response to Katrina....and when he realized that the people did not like that, he decided to do the right thing and have better responses to Rita and the others.

Got it.

And thus you are an asshole.


----------



## Dante

Oldandtired said:


> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> You DO have a reading comprehension issue.
> I made it quite clear that the left AND the right tend to blame each other for things that are not left and right issues.
> 
> As for Obama acting swiftly with an international disaster.....yes, he did.
> 
> Just as Bush did with the Tsunami.
> 
> Just as Bush did with every hurricane AFTER seeing the flaws in the system during Katrina.
> 
> And just as Obama did when he saw the flaws in our system a la the underwear bomber.
> 
> Learn to read and comprehend. It is not a good idea to simply assume someone is arguing your point.
> 
> In other words...you will learn a lot more if you stop assuming everyone is like you....partisan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> What Bush did in those other instances is what the government had done before him.
> 
> The GOP admin learned n-o-t-h-i-n-g. Get IT? They merely went back to what should have been done.
> 
> Your myopic view from the fence is side blinding you.
> 
> Giving credit for doing what is expected?
> 
> yeah, you're non partisan alright...and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh...I see. You are just an asshole.
> 
> My apologies. I did not know you were an asshole. I have received the PM's telling me you were an asshole, buit I like to find these things out myself.
> 
> Yep. They were right. You are an asshole.
> 
> So what you, an asshole, is saying is that Bush INTENTIONALLY had a poor response to Katrina....and when he realized that the people did not like that, he decided to do the right thing and have better responses to Rita and the others.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> And thus you are an asshole.
Click to expand...

wrong. you are stuck on stupid.

you imagine you are being fair and balanced. you are not. you are deluded.

don't blame me. I voted Hillary


----------



## Immanuel

chopcrazy said:


> Another way to look at Obama's response could be like...
> 
> There was a major earthquake and massive loss of life in Haiti. News organizations will be focused on that 24/7. Anything we want to do that is not related to relief efforts will not make the news. Call back Hillary and Gates since they won&#8217;t be making the news. I have the USAID (U.S. Agency for International Development) department and they are trained for this type of response. The best thing I can do is announce my support for the relief efforts and the men and women who are trained to do it. Also, for political points let&#8217;s see if we can get some. Bush announced $35M initial response for the 2004 tsunami and got grief from the press so triple his initial offer. People are enamored by numbers even if they know nothing about how relief will work. Do people really think you can spend $100M in a day? I know the USA will commit more than $100M over the long term but a number needs to be thrown to the people.



That is kind of a sick view of the President.

And that is coming from me!  I am not a fan of the President or either political party.

Immie


----------



## tigerbob

Immanuel said:


> chopcrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another way to look at Obama's response could be like...
> 
> There was a major earthquake and massive loss of life in Haiti. News organizations will be focused on that 24/7. Anything we want to do that is not related to relief efforts will not make the news. Call back Hillary and Gates since they wont be making the news. I have the USAID (U.S. Agency for International Development) department and they are trained for this type of response. The best thing I can do is announce my support for the relief efforts and the men and women who are trained to do it. Also, for political points lets see if we can get some. Bush announced $35M initial response for the 2004 tsunami and got grief from the press so triple his initial offer. People are enamored by numbers even if they know nothing about how relief will work. Do people really think you can spend $100M in a day? I know the USA will commit more than $100M over the long term but a number needs to be thrown to the people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is kind of a sick view of the President.
> 
> And that is coming from me!  I am not a fan of the President or either political party.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Perhaps, but I don't doubt for one second that the administration will be looking with interest about what the public's reaction is to the way Obama has handled this.


----------



## Oldandtired

DevNell said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> What Bush did in those other instances is what the government had done before him.
> 
> The GOP admin learned n-o-t-h-i-n-g. Get IT? They merely went back to what should have been done.
> 
> Your myopic view from the fence is side blinding you.
> 
> Giving credit for doing what is expected?
> 
> yeah, you're non partisan alright...and stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...I see. You are just an asshole.
> 
> My apologies. I did not know you were an asshole. I have received the PM's telling me you were an asshole, buit I like to find these things out myself.
> 
> Yep. They were right. You are an asshole.
> 
> So what you, an asshole, is saying is that Bush INTENTIONALLY had a poor response to Katrina....and when he realized that the people did not like that, he decided to do the right thing and have better responses to Rita and the others.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> And thus you are an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong. you are stuck on stupid.
> 
> you imagine you are being fair and balanced. you are not. you are deluded.
> 
> don't blame me. I voted Hillary
Click to expand...


Dam...she had my vote if she made it to November.
Hate it when I agree with assholes.


----------



## Oddball

> *Response: Katrina vs Haiti Quake*



Should've have made a bet as to how soon the lefty cranks started making this stupid comparison....Would've made bank.

BTW...How long did it take the Ossiah to come out with _*any*_ reaction to the knickerbomber...Like three days?!?!??


----------



## Dante

Dude said:


> *Response: Katrina vs Haiti Quake*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should've have made a bet as to how soon the lefty cranks started making this stupid comparison....Would've made bank.
> 
> BTW...How long did it take the Ossiah to come out with _*any*_ reaction to the knickerbomber...Like three days?!?!??
Click to expand...


6 days for Bush with the Shoe Bomber. 

Dope! stop smoking it and you may stop being one.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Dude said:


> *Response: Katrina vs Haiti Quake*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should've have made a bet as to how soon the lefty cranks started making this stupid comparison....Would've made bank.
> 
> BTW...How long did it take the Ossiah to come out with _*any*_ reaction to the knickerbomber...Like three days?!?!??
Click to expand...


Mocks making comparisons, then makes a comparison.


----------



## Dante

NYcarbineer said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Response: Katrina vs Haiti Quake*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should've have made a bet as to how soon the lefty cranks started making this stupid comparison....Would've made bank.
> 
> BTW...How long did it take the Ossiah to come out with _*any*_ reaction to the knickerbomber...Like three days?!?!??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mocks making comparisons, then makes a comparison.
Click to expand...


_go figure_

that what happens when you get your talking points fed to you.


----------



## Oldandtired

DevNell said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Response: Katrina vs Haiti Quake*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should've have made a bet as to how soon the lefty cranks started making this stupid comparison....Would've made bank.
> 
> BTW...How long did it take the Ossiah to come out with _*any*_ reaction to the knickerbomber...Like three days?!?!??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 6 days for Bush with the Shoe Bomber.
> 
> Dope! stop smoking it and you may stop being one.
Click to expand...


So you are saying that Obama is only half as bad as Bush?

I thought Obama was the greatest President of all time and Bush was the worst. But everytime Obama makes a mistake, alll I hear about is how he is no different than Bush.

Call me nuts....but the last person I would compare my idol to is the person I hate the most.
Kind of ironic if you think about it.


----------



## Oddball

NYcarbineer said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Response: Katrina vs Haiti Quake*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should've have made a bet as to how soon the lefty cranks started making this stupid comparison....Would've made bank.
> 
> BTW...How long did it take the Ossiah to come out with _*any*_ reaction to the knickerbomber...Like three days?!?!??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mocks making comparisons, then makes a comparison.
Click to expand...

I mocked a specific and absurd comparison, not a blanket disparagement of all comparisons, dipshit.

Wile I'm at it here, it cost neither Obammy or anyone else anything, in time money or expended effort, at all for him to come out and say something after the failed bombing....But give that asshole a chance to spend everyone else's money and order people around, under the faux rubric of "compassion", and that little twirp doesn't spare a moment.


----------



## drsmith1072

PatekPhilippe said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how this incompetent debater attempts to counter my factual statements with a personal attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFLMAO - you actually think the following qualifies as a "factual statement" ? Really? Seriously?
> 
> 
> "The ENTIRE disaster could have been mitigated had these 2 inept fucking morons acted. *There would have been ZERO DEATHS.*" PatekPhilippe
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Patek, if you think Katrina could have rolled through NOLA and the north shore with ZERO deaths just because 2 people "act" - then you're an idiot. If you further consider your ridiculous claim to be a "factual statement" rather than just your idiotic opinion, then you are not only an idiot, but brain dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again your ignorance is showing....you see...they had this thing called AN EVACUATION PLAN that they NEVER PUT INTO ACTION until Bush called Blanco and literally ordered her to evacuate...but by then the cities DISASTER PREPAREDNESS PLAN WAS EXPOSED FOR THE JOKE IT WAS....Nagin FAILED, Blanco FAILED...yet in your supreme dishonesty you give them a pass for no other reason than they are Democrats.
> 
> You're pathetic.
Click to expand...


LOL look at PP engage in personal attacks as he avoids offering proof to substantiate his claims. Yet based on his previous post you would see that he is allegedly against such things. LOL  Oh and when did bush call blanco?? Got any proof that shows it happened as you claim?? 
You claim to present facts and yet your 4 days claim was proven false by the fact that 4 days before it was over florida and predicted to hit the florida panhandle. Then to top it off the other poster asked you to prove one of the other things you claimed was fact and you fail to substantiate it. So can you prove ZERO people would have died or not??


----------



## Oddball

Oldandtired said:


> *Call me nuts....but the last person I would compare my idol to is the person I hate the most.*
> Kind of ironic if you think about it.


It's the only way anyone as hopelessly inept and incapable as the stooges the left supports can be made to look good.

Kinda like Barry Obolshevik comparing his bowling skills with those of Special Olympics kids.


----------



## Dante

Oldandtired said:


> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should've have made a bet as to how soon the lefty cranks started making this stupid comparison....Would've made bank.
> 
> BTW...How long did it take the Ossiah to come out with _*any*_ reaction to the knickerbomber...Like three days?!?!??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 days for Bush with the Shoe Bomber.
> 
> Dope! stop smoking it and you may stop being one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are saying that Obama is only half as bad as Bush?
Click to expand...

 Nope. But I saw the correlation there as I posted it. If I were using a standard of how bad people were, I'd have to say Bush was half assed as opposed to Obama. 



Oldandtired said:


> thought Obama was the greatest President of all time and Bush was the worst. But everytime Obama makes a mistake, alll I hear about is how he is no different than Bush.


 I didn't vote for Obama...twice.

But that was what the GOP did with CLinton. They talked about what Clinton did with everything. I was only pointing out a comparison, not an excuse for what Obama might have done wrong.

The right engaged in mentioning Clinton only as a cover for Bush. I did not mention Bush as a cover for Obama's actions, did I?



Oldandtired said:


> me nuts....but the last person I would compare my idol to is the person I hate the most.
> Kind of ironic if you think about it.



I did not compare Bush and Obama and Obama was not my choice for either DNC Presidential candidate or for President. 

I did compare the actions of a self professed compassionate conservative, Bush, who you excuse for later on doing what was expected...the norm..nothing exceptional, with the swift response of Obama on his first crisis of this nature.

btw, what was it such big news that Bush insisted he was a compassionate conservative? could it be an acknowledgement on his part that conservatives historically lacked compassion?


----------



## Dante

Dude said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Call me nuts....but the last person I would compare my idol to is the person I hate the most.*
> Kind of ironic if you think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the only way anyone as hopelessly inept and incapable as the stooges the left supports can be made to look good.
> 
> Kinda like Barry Obolshevik comparing his bowling skills with those of Special Olympics kids.
Click to expand...


only problem here is when you sober up you'll notice I didn't vote for Obama. 

and when your head clears up you'll notice I go after leftists and progressives with as much as I go after morons like you.

swede, eh?


----------



## mudwhistle

DevNell said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should've have made a bet as to how soon the lefty cranks started making this stupid comparison....Would've made bank.
> 
> BTW...How long did it take the Ossiah to come out with _*any*_ reaction to the knickerbomber...Like three days?!?!??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mocks making comparisons, then makes a comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _go figure_
> 
> that what happens when you get your talking points fed to you.
Click to expand...


You become a Liberal.......and vote for Obama....


----------



## Dante

mudwhistle said:


> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mocks making comparisons, then makes a comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _go figure_
> 
> that what happens when you get your talking points fed to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You become a Liberal.......and vote for Obama....
Click to expand...


I left the Democratic party. I am a liberal. Never cared for progressives or populists. I've voted for a few liberal Republicans. I never voted for Obama, though if he does well this term I will most likely vote for him having a second term. I like success and experience.


----------



## Oddball

DevNell said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Call me nuts....but the last person I would compare my idol to is the person I hate the most.*
> Kind of ironic if you think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the only way anyone as hopelessly inept and incapable as the stooges the left supports can be made to look good.
> 
> Kinda like Barry Obolshevik comparing his bowling skills with those of Special Olympics kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> only problem here is when you sober up you'll notice I didn't vote for Obama.
> 
> and when your head clears up you'll notice I go after leftists and progressives with as much as I go after morons like you.
> 
> swede, eh?
Click to expand...

I know you didn't vote for Boyking, any more than I have any talking points fed to me.

Face it....I'm simply much smarter than you are, and you know it.


----------



## Dante

Dude said:


> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the only way anyone as hopelessly inept and incapable as the stooges the left supports can be made to look good.
> 
> Kinda like Barry Obolshevik comparing his bowling skills with those of Special Olympics kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only problem here is when you sober up you'll notice I didn't vote for Obama.
> 
> and when your head clears up you'll notice I go after leftists and progressives with as much as I go after morons like you.
> 
> swede, eh?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you didn't vote for Boyking, any more than I have any talking points fed to me.
> 
> Face it....I'm simply much smarter than you are, and you know it.
Click to expand...

Smarter, nope. Maybe have a few more degrees you cheated to get so you could pretend to be educated.

That would make you neither educated nor intelligent. hmmmm, you have a future in the Republican party,


----------



## drsmith1072

PatekPhilippe said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how this incompetent debater attempts to counter my factual statements with a personal attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFLMAO - you actually think the following qualifies as a "factual statement" ? Really? Seriously?
> 
> 
> "The ENTIRE disaster could have been mitigated had these 2 inept fucking morons acted. *There would have been ZERO DEATHS.*" PatekPhilippe
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Patek, if you think Katrina could have rolled through NOLA and the north shore with ZERO deaths just because 2 people "act" - then you're an idiot. If you further consider your ridiculous claim to be a "factual statement" rather than just your idiotic opinion, then you are not only an idiot, but brain dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again your ignorance is displayed for all to see.
> 
> You see kid...it's like this.  You have different levels of government and they are supposed to be prepared for just about any disaster that should befall their city or state...whatever.
> 
> When the city mayor orders the city to be evacuated...he just acted.  You got that skippy?  One person just set the wheels in motion and the MANY HUNDREDS OF PEOPLE WHO WORK FOR HIM BEGIN EVACUATING THE CITY AS PER THE CITIY'S DISASTER PREPAREDNESS PLAN.  If he doesn't act in a timely manner the STATE GOVERNOR WHO IS HIS BOSS steps in and ACTS!!!  You see the picture forming now kid?
> 
> Now...once you get into junior high and take a Civics course or 2...you will understand what the adults are discussing here.
Click to expand...


Hmm? PP seems to be forgetting the next level of government and the purpose for FEMA's very existence. I wonder why PP forgets this next level?? It couldn't be merely because the governor and mayor were democrats and the president was a republican could it?? 
Your posts on this board are no different than they were on the msnbc boards. They are still chock full of personal attacks and lacking in substance. How typical. LOL 

Either way you have still offered ZERO proof of your claim that if the governor and mator had done things differently that there would have been ZERO deaths. Can you prove it or not?


----------



## drsmith1072

PatekPhilippe said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> aid for nine million people is a big commitment. but hey! we take care of 12 million illegals what's a few more. we of course borrow more money from China,, til we collapse,, then we say "who is going to help us?" and the world shouts back "nobody."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ah, poor little rich me. There were nations from all over the world that lined up to help after Katrina. Bush rejected most of the help.*
> 
> Foreign governments line up to help after Katrina - Democratic Underground
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - More than 20 countries, from allies Germany and Japan to prickly Venezuela and poor Honduras, have offered to help the United States cope with the aftermath of Hurricane Katrina.
> 
> Accustomed to being a rich donor rather than on the receiving end of charity, the United States initially seemed reticent about accepting foreign aid, but later said it would take up any offers. The hurricane devastated New Orleans and other parts of the U.S. Gulf Coast, killing hundreds and possibly thousands.
> 
> "Anything that can be of help to alleviate the tragic situation of the area affected by Hurricane Katrina will be accepted," said U.S. State Department spokesman Sean McCormack.
> 
> The United Nations offered to help coordinate international relief efforts for the United States.
> 
> "The sheer size of this emergency makes it possible that we can supplement the American response with supplies from other countries, or with experience we have gained in other relief operations," U.N. Secretary-General Kofi Annan said in a statement.
> 
> Earlier, President George W. Bush said in a television interview that the United States could take care of itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too funny...first you use the DUh as a legitimate source and then you make up an out and out LIE!!!!
> 
> Show us where it says Bush REJECTED most of the aid.
Click to expand...


So when are you going to provide proof of your claims?? You have been asked multiple times to do so and have responded by attacking posters because they refuse to accept your "because I say so" statements as a valid response.  How about you prove your claims first? LOL


----------



## drsmith1072

mudwhistle said:


> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure..I'm making a political issue out of it. Why not?
> 
> Only a fool would not notice the competency and response of the US government and walk away without thinking of the disasterous response during Katrina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He gave a speech.....WOW...he's really doing something!!!!!
> 
> 
> This afternoon he's gonna be working on his health care plan.....
> FOXNews.com - Obama to Urge Dems to Yield on Key Health Issues
> 
> I see no proof he's hot on this Haiti thing....do you?
Click to expand...


You also SEE no proof that he isn't either. So why make assumptions?? 

The right had no proof that obama wasn't DOING anything about abdulmutallab but the right wanted obama to make a statement about it and attacked him because he didn't for 72 hours, even though W didn't make a statement about the shoe bomber for 6 days. 
Now in this situation obama responds and they are critical despite the fact that he made a statement because they don't know whether he is doing anything about or not.
LOL How typical.


----------



## drsmith1072

Dude said:


> *Response: Katrina vs Haiti Quake*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should've have made a bet as to how soon the lefty cranks started making this stupid comparison....Would've made bank.
> 
> BTW...How long did it take the Ossiah to come out with _*any*_ reaction to the knickerbomber...Like three days?!?!??
Click to expand...


LOL You make a comment about making stupid comparisons and then you maike a stupid comparison. LOL

However, since you are on comparisons how long did it take bush to come out with a reaction to the shoe bomber? LOL 
Do you enjoy parroting bs talking points of the right? LOL


----------



## drsmith1072

Oldandtired said:


> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should've have made a bet as to how soon the lefty cranks started making this stupid comparison....Would've made bank.
> 
> BTW...How long did it take the Ossiah to come out with _*any*_ reaction to the knickerbomber...Like three days?!?!??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 days for Bush with the Shoe Bomber.
> 
> Dope! stop smoking it and you may stop being one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are saying that Obama is only half as bad as Bush?
> 
> I thought Obama was the greatest President of all time and Bush was the worst. But everytime Obama makes a mistake, alll I hear about is how he is no different than Bush.
> 
> Call me nuts....but the last person I would compare my idol to is the person I hate the most.
> Kind of ironic if you think about it.
Click to expand...


I doubt he or anyone else who draws that comparison in response to righties parroting the talking point concenring the 72 hours is actually trying to say that obama is half as bad as W. 
When I say it, it is to point out the hypocrisy of the right as they try to make something out of nothing and tear down obama when they said nothing about bush taking twice as long to speak about a very similar incident.

Talking point of the right: It's wrong to try the underpants bomber in a court.
and yet W did just that with the shoe bomber and the right said NOTHING about that when W did it.

Talking point of the right: How dare obama wait 72 hours to speak publically about the underpants bomber?
and yet W took 6 days to speak publically about the shoe bomber and the right said NOTHING about that amount of time.

Two almost identical incidents handled the same way by the two parties and the right attacks one party despite the fact that their party handled it the same way and they said NOTHING. 

It's a matter of hypocrisy and double standards on the part of the right and showing it to them so they have to face the facts that their talking heads ignore as they feed the right their talking points. It has nothing to do with the fact that obama is better than W but thanks for the admission. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072

Dude said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Call me nuts....but the last person I would compare my idol to is the person I hate the most.*
> Kind of ironic if you think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the only way anyone as hopelessly inept and incapable as the stooges the left supports can be made to look good.
> 
> Kinda like Barry Obolshevik comparing his bowling skills with those of Special Olympics kids.
Click to expand...


So let me get this straight, in YOUR analogy, W and the right are the special olympic kids?? LOL Sorry but did you really have to insult the kids??


----------



## Dante

drsmith1072 said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Call me nuts....but the last person I would compare my idol to is the person I hate the most.*
> Kind of ironic if you think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the only way anyone as hopelessly inept and incapable as the stooges the left supports can be made to look good.
> 
> Kinda like Barry Obolshevik comparing his bowling skills with those of Special Olympics kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight, in YOUR analogy, W and the right are the special olympic kids?? LOL Sorry but did you really have to insult the kids??
Click to expand...


They equate the Special Olympics with so-called limousine liberals...the Kennedys, so their hate gets the better of them. 

I'll take a limo-lib over a compassionate conservative, any day.


----------



## SpidermanTuba

drsmith1072 said:


> Once again your ignorance is showing....you see...they had this thing called AN EVACUATION PLAN that they NEVER PUT INTO ACTION until Bush called Blanco and literally ordered her to evacuate...



Actually Mayor Nagin ordered to evacuation of New Orleans, not the governor. And he didn't do it on anyone's orders. You may not be aware of this but the President is not the superior officer of a governor or mayor because governors and mayors are not members of the military. Get your facts straight them come back to us.



> ... you give them a pass ...



I did no such thing. You are quite simply a liar.



> You claim to present facts and yet your 4 days claim was proven false by the fact that 4 days before it was over florida and predicted to hit the florida panhandle.



I don't know if you're even aware of this, probably not given your monumental stupidity, but New Orleans is 200 miles to the very tip of the Florida panhandle.



Then to top it off the other poster asked you to prove one of the other things you claimed was fact and you fail to substantiate it. So can you prove ZERO people would have died or not??[/QUOTE]


----------



## tigerbob

DevNell said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the only way anyone as hopelessly inept and incapable as the stooges the left supports can be made to look good.
> 
> Kinda like Barry Obolshevik comparing his bowling skills with those of Special Olympics kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight, in YOUR analogy, W and the right are the special olympic kids?? LOL Sorry but did you really have to insult the kids??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They equate the Special Olympics with so-called limousine liberals...the Kennedys, so their hate gets the better of them.
> 
> I'll take a limo-lib over a compassionate conservative, any day.
Click to expand...


I had a call from the Michigan Special Olympics fund 2 days ago.  Said he wasn't going to ask me for a donation but would I mind answering a few questions, so I said OK.

He then went on to tell me how disabled people view the Special Olympics as their World Cup.  I suggested that maybe they view it as their Olympics - a distinction that clearly was lost on him  , but anyhoo...

...he kept going and explained how the Special Olympics were underfunded and that I could help by buying a discounted subscription to a magazine, a portion of which would go to the Special Olympics.

I hate sales calls like that.  Is anyone really so stupid that they do not see the bait and switch?


----------



## SpidermanTuba

tigerbob said:


> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight, in YOUR analogy, W and the right are the special olympic kids?? LOL Sorry but did you really have to insult the kids??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They equate the Special Olympics with so-called limousine liberals...the Kennedys, so their hate gets the better of them.
> 
> I'll take a limo-lib over a compassionate conservative, any day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had a call from the Michigan Special Olympics fund 2 days ago.  Said he wasn't going to ask me for a donation but would I mind answering a few questions, so I said OK.
> 
> He then went on to tell me how disabled people view the Special Olympics as their World Cup.  I suggested that maybe they view it as their Olympics - a distinction that clearly was lost on him  , but anyhoo...
> 
> ...he kept going and explained how the Special Olympics were underfunded and that I could help by buying a discounted subscription to a magazine, a portion of which would go to the Special Olympics.
> 
> I hate sales calls like that.  Is anyone really so stupid that they do not see the bait and switch?
Click to expand...





Yeah, try asking them what the "portion" is. Its probably less than 50% - probably far less than %50.

I remember I bought a bumper sticker one for the police union, a "Back the Badge" sticker. Then I found out that of my $20, only $7 actually made it to the union.

 Of course I only bought it to keep from getting pulled over, so my intentions weren't exactly honest either! I also found out later that cops actually find cars with bumper sticks which support the police suspicious.


----------



## Immanuel

SpidermanTuba said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> They equate the Special Olympics with so-called limousine liberals...the Kennedys, so their hate gets the better of them.
> 
> I'll take a limo-lib over a compassionate conservative, any day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a call from the Michigan Special Olympics fund 2 days ago.  Said he wasn't going to ask me for a donation but would I mind answering a few questions, so I said OK.
> 
> He then went on to tell me how disabled people view the Special Olympics as their World Cup.  I suggested that maybe they view it as their Olympics - a distinction that clearly was lost on him  , but anyhoo...
> 
> ...he kept going and explained how the Special Olympics were underfunded and that I could help by buying a discounted subscription to a magazine, a portion of which would go to the Special Olympics.
> 
> I hate sales calls like that.  Is anyone really so stupid that they do not see the bait and switch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, try asking them what the "portion" is. Its probably less than 50% - probably far less than %50.
> 
> I remember I bought a bumper sticker one for the police union, a "Back the Badge" sticker. Then I found out that of my $20, only $7 actually made it to the union.
> 
> Of course I only bought it to keep from getting pulled over, so my intentions weren't exactly honest either! I also found out later that cops actually find cars with bumper sticks which support the police suspicious.
Click to expand...


I'm curious... has that worked?

I've considered doing the same thing.

Immie


----------



## SpidermanTuba

Immanuel said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a call from the Michigan Special Olympics fund 2 days ago.  Said he wasn't going to ask me for a donation but would I mind answering a few questions, so I said OK.
> 
> He then went on to tell me how disabled people view the Special Olympics as their World Cup.  I suggested that maybe they view it as their Olympics - a distinction that clearly was lost on him  , but anyhoo...
> 
> ...he kept going and explained how the Special Olympics were underfunded and that I could help by buying a discounted subscription to a magazine, a portion of which would go to the Special Olympics.
> 
> I hate sales calls like that.  Is anyone really so stupid that they do not see the bait and switch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, try asking them what the "portion" is. Its probably less than 50% - probably far less than %50.
> 
> I remember I bought a bumper sticker one for the police union, a "Back the Badge" sticker. Then I found out that of my $20, only $7 actually made it to the union.
> 
> Of course I only bought it to keep from getting pulled over, so my intentions weren't exactly honest either! I also found out later that cops actually find cars with bumper sticks which support the police suspicious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious... has that worked?
> 
> I've considered doing the same thing.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...



I actually never put the sticker on the car.  By the time I had gotten it I had done a bit of reading online and found out from former cops that such stickers are actually suspicious, especially if you already fit other profile factors. The basic advice I got was the best way to keep from getting pulled over, insofar as how your car looks, is to not put ANY stickers on your bumper and essentially don't do anything to your car that attracts attention.

DARE stickers were mentioned as being a definite tip off that there might be drugs in the car.


----------



## Immanuel

SpidermanTuba said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, try asking them what the "portion" is. Its probably less than 50% - probably far less than %50.
> 
> I remember I bought a bumper sticker one for the police union, a "Back the Badge" sticker. Then I found out that of my $20, only $7 actually made it to the union.
> 
> Of course I only bought it to keep from getting pulled over, so my intentions weren't exactly honest either! I also found out later that cops actually find cars with bumper sticks which support the police suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious... has that worked?
> 
> I've considered doing the same thing.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I actually never put the sticker on the car.  By the time I had gotten it I had done a bit of reading online and found out from former cops that such stickers are actually suspicious, especially if you already fit other profile factors. The basic advice I got was the best way to keep from getting pulled over, insofar as how your car looks, is to not put ANY stickers on your bumper and essentially don't do anything to your car that attracts attention.
> 
> DARE stickers were mentioned as being a definite tip off that there might be drugs in the car.
Click to expand...



Funny you should mention the DARE stickers.  I've seen them on many a suspicious looking vehicle.

I don't put stickers on my car, but had thought about the sheriff stickers.  Guess, I'll pass on those.

Thanks

Immie


----------



## PatekPhilippe

SpidermanTuba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again your ignorance is showing....you see...they had this thing called AN EVACUATION PLAN that they NEVER PUT INTO ACTION until Bush called Blanco and literally ordered her to evacuate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Mayor Nagin ordered to evacuation of New Orleans, not the governor. And he didn't do it on anyone's orders. You may not be aware of this but the President is not the superior officer of a governor or mayor because governors and mayors are not members of the military. Get your facts straight them come back to us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... you give them a pass ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did no such thing. You are quite simply a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claim to present facts and yet your 4 days claim was proven false by the fact that 4 days before it was over florida and predicted to hit the florida panhandle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know if you're even aware of this, probably not given your monumental stupidity, but New Orleans is 200 miles to the very tip of the Florida panhandle.
> 
> 
> 
> Then to top it off the other poster asked you to prove one of the other things you claimed was fact and you fail to substantiate it. So can you prove ZERO people would have died or not??
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

Wow...you're pretty fucking stupid you know that?  The quote you attribute to drsmith isn't his.  Perhaps you should stop smoking dope and maybe you'll quit acting like one.


----------



## Father Time

SpidermanTuba said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, try asking them what the "portion" is. Its probably less than 50% - probably far less than %50.
> 
> I remember I bought a bumper sticker one for the police union, a "Back the Badge" sticker. Then I found out that of my $20, only $7 actually made it to the union.
> 
> Of course I only bought it to keep from getting pulled over, so my intentions weren't exactly honest either! I also found out later that cops actually find cars with bumper sticks which support the police suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious... has that worked?
> 
> I've considered doing the same thing.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I actually never put the sticker on the car.  By the time I had gotten it I had done a bit of reading online and found out from former cops that such stickers are actually suspicious, especially if you already fit other profile factors. The basic advice I got was the best way to keep from getting pulled over, insofar as how your car looks, is to not put ANY stickers on your bumper and essentially don't do anything to your car that attracts attention.
> *
> DARE stickers were mentioned as being a definite tip off that there might be drugs in the car.*
Click to expand...


Ok that settles it I'm putting a 'legalize pot' sticker on my car.


----------



## Dante

tigerbob said:


> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight, in YOUR analogy, W and the right are the special olympic kids?? LOL Sorry but did you really have to insult the kids??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They equate the Special Olympics with so-called limousine liberals...the Kennedys, so their hate gets the better of them.
> 
> I'll take a limo-lib over a compassionate conservative, any day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had a call from the Michigan Special Olympics fund 2 days ago.  Said he wasn't going to ask me for a donation but would I mind answering a few questions, so I said OK.
> 
> He then went on to tell me how disabled people view the Special Olympics as their World Cup.  I suggested that maybe they view it as their Olympics - a distinction that clearly was lost on him  , but anyhoo...
> 
> ...he kept going and explained how the Special Olympics were underfunded and that I could help by buying a discounted subscription to a magazine, a portion of which would go to the Special Olympics.
> 
> I hate sales calls like that.  Is anyone really so stupid that they do not see the bait and switch?
Click to expand...

I doubt it was the Special Olympics. It was a fund raiser.


----------



## Dante

Alain Le Roy, of the UN, says main roads now cleared to Haiti cities. Now heavy equipment can get through.

Unlike FOX NEWS Bots, most people recognize how screwed  up Haiti situation is.

UN and many countries trying to deal with Haiti government.





DevNell said:


> Under President Obamals Leadership...Secretary of State Hillary Clinton and Defense Secretary Gates, have cancelled plans and are getting into place to monitor their respective Depts' repsonse to the devastating Quake in Haiti.
> 
> Thank gawd for the Haitians that a Democratic led Admin is in office.
> 
> Gawd, only knows what the response would've been under a GOP led Admin..
> 
> Think Katrina.


----------



## JimH52

This thread is convincing. The Obama administration has been quick to act.  But you will never hear that on FOX.  Quote for the day:



> "Brownie, you're doing a heck of a job,"



GW Bush
September 1, 2008


----------



## Dante

DevNell said:


> Under President Obamals Leadership...Secretary of State Hillary Clinton and Defense Secretary Gates, have cancelled plans and are getting into place to monitor their respective Depts' repsonse to the devastating Quake in Haiti.
> 
> Thank gawd for the Haitians that a Democratic led Admin is in office.
> 
> Gawd, only knows what the response would've been under a GOP led Admin..
> 
> Think Katrina.


.


.



.
*President GW Bush just called Obama HaitiQuake Response ''SWIFT''*

bwahahahahahahaha.....

*CASE CLOSED!*


----------



## Dante

JimH52 said:


> This thread is convincing. The Obama administration has been quick to act.  But you will never hear that on FOX.  Quote for the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Brownie, you're doing a heck of a job,"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GW Bush
> September 1, 2008
Click to expand...


Quote of the day: Swift Job, Barry.


----------



## Otter_Creek

I wonder if the Haitians would  re-elect Ray Naygun ?


----------



## Dante

Otter_Creek said:


> I wonder if the Haitians would  re-elect Ray Naygun ?



I wonder if you have any balls to push your racist bs to the faces of people, instead of only on anonymous message boards?


----------



## Otter_Creek

Dante said:


> Otter_Creek said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the Haitians would  re-elect Ray Naygun ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if you have any balls to push your racist bs to the faces of people, instead of only on anonymous message boards?
Click to expand...


Once again, a political comment is thrown back as racist, because you hate George Bush.
Your agenda is so easy to see. Stupid rabid liberal bigot.


----------



## Dante

Otter_Creek said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otter_Creek said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the Haitians would  re-elect Ray Naygun ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if you have any balls to push your racist bs to the faces of people, instead of only on anonymous message boards?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, a political comment is thrown back as racist, because you hate George Bush.
> Your agenda is so easy to see. Stupid rabid liberal bigot.
Click to expand...

1) I'm on record saying I don't hate Bush.

2)Your comment is racist.

3) You have no balls.

piss off
look up a member who goes by the name: liabilty.  you two should hit it off quite well together.


----------



## Otter_Creek

Dante said:


> Otter_Creek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if you have any balls to push your racist bs to the faces of people, instead of only on anonymous message boards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, a political comment is thrown back as racist, because you hate George Bush.
> Your agenda is so easy to see. Stupid rabid liberal bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) I'm on record saying I don't hate Bush.
> 
> 2)Your comment is racist.
> 
> 3) You have no balls.
> 
> piss off
> look up a member who goes by the name: liabilty.  you two should hit it off quite well together.
Click to expand...


Indulge your delusional self all you want. Your agenda is obvious partisan hate.
You're nothing more than a partisan bigot.


----------



## mudwhistle

Dante said:


> sure..I'm making a political issue out of it. Why not?
> 
> Only a fool would not notice the competency and response of the US government and walk away without thinking of the disasterous response during Katrina.



 5 days later and still people are starving and dying. Not much aid is getting to them...and Obama still hasn't even flown over the place....much less set foot on Haiti soil. Mainly because he's bribing union officials in Washington instead of doing something to help all of those poor people. 

He gave a couple of speeches and sent a few ships down there...and Hillary is standing around at the airport unable to go anywhere.

I don't see any difference except you don't have a Governor Blanco trying to keep aid workers from going in this time. It's still a total goat-fuck. But this is what happens during natural disasters of this magnitude....regardless if the President is Democrat or Republican.


----------



## Dante

mudwhistle said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure..I'm making a political issue out of it. Why not?
> 
> Only a fool would not notice the competency and response of the US government and walk away without thinking of the disasterous response during Katrina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 days later and still people are starving and dying. Not much aid is getting to them...and Obama still hasn't even flown over the place....much less set foot on Haiti soil. Mainly because he's bribing union officials in Washington instead of doing something to help all of those poor people.
> 
> He gave a couple of speeches and sent a few ships down there...and Hillary is standing around at the airport unable to go anywhere.
> 
> I don't see any difference except you don't have a Governor Blanco trying to keep aid workers from going in this time. It's still a total goat-fuck. But this is what happens during natural disasters of this magnitude....regardless if the President is Democrat or Republican.
Click to expand...


Even President Bush called Obama's response 'SWIFT'

The problems on thr ground cannot be helped, but on thing is for sure...if a compassionate conservative had been in office, the US would only now be noticing help was needed.

lol

Even Bush agrees with me.

lol


----------



## SpidermanTuba

PatekPhilippe said:


> One person just set the wheels in motion and the MANY HUNDREDS OF PEOPLE WHO WORK FOR HIM BEGIN EVACUATING THE CITY AS PER THE CITIY'S DISASTER PREPAREDNESS PLAN.



LOL! Can I have a look at this plan?


----------



## Rinata

xotoxi said:


> Isn't it ironic that in both cases, the victims of the natural disaster were creole-speaking blacks?



Poor little guy. He's been through so much. The picture in my avatar is Winnie. I watched her rescued from under a building. She's 18 months old and her parents were both killed. I would love to raise her. I just fell in love with her. My hubs did, too.


----------



## mudwhistle

Dante said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure..I'm making a political issue out of it. Why not?
> 
> Only a fool would not notice the competency and response of the US government and walk away without thinking of the disasterous response during Katrina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 days later and still people are starving and dying. Not much aid is getting to them...and Obama still hasn't even flown over the place....much less set foot on Haiti soil. Mainly because he's bribing union officials in Washington instead of doing something to help all of those poor people.
> 
> He gave a couple of speeches and sent a few ships down there...and Hillary is standing around at the airport unable to go anywhere.
> 
> I don't see any difference except you don't have a Governor Blanco trying to keep aid workers from going in this time. It's still a total goat-fuck. But this is what happens during natural disasters of this magnitude....regardless if the President is Democrat or Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even President Bush called Obama's response 'SWIFT'
> 
> The problems on thr ground cannot be helped, but on thing is for sure...if a compassionate conservative had been in office, the US would only now be noticing help was needed.
> 
> lol
> 
> Even Bush agrees with me.
> 
> lol
Click to expand...


Bush obviously has a bit more class then Obama has. 

To think that he openly states that Obama actually did something right. You see that's what people with class do. 

Obama would never do that for Bush. As a matter of fact he blames his own shortcomings on Bush every single day.


----------



## SpidermanTuba

mudwhistle said:


> Bush obviously has a bit more class then Obama has.
> 
> To think that he openly states that Obama actually did something right. You see that's what people with class do.
> 
> Obama would never do that for Bush. As a matter of fact he blames his own shortcomings on Bush every single day.



Link?


----------

